# Mega-Crysis 2 PC Patch Coming Soon!



## NeRo1987 (25. Mai 2011)

Gerade eben wurde bei MyCrysis - The Official Crysis Community ein neuer PC-Patch angekündigt, u.a. mit "Advanced Graphic Options".

Die Liste beinhaltet folgende Änderungen:



> New Features
> • Added advanced graphics options
> • Added F1 to vote during vote kicks
> •  Prematch mode for ranked servers added allowing people to fight on the  map until sufficient players have joined for the ranked play to start
> ...



*Auch interessant:*

Folgendes hat der Admin "Cry-Adam" über den Patch und die Zukunft des Spiels geschrieben:

_Kindaorcin wrote:_
Yes, Thank you,Fanally.  like the most of changes, expect the reduce of instant action winning score



> No  scores are being reduced. IA is increased from 25 to 30, TIA is  increased from 50 to 75, Crash Site increased from 150 to 175.


_SkinnyDog wrote:_
Dx11 DLC coming soon $14.99?!!



> where have u found this ?
> 
> SkinnyDog, *we never stated that DX11 will be paid for and actually confirmed  already that it's not paid for. Please do not post false comments* like  this on this site, as harmless as you may intend it to be, it confuses  people wrongfully and unnecessarily.


_A7TEK wrote:_
advanced  graphics options? I'm sorry, but why? Is this for people to run on  their systems better? Will there be any graphic upgrades or will this  essentially be hardcore if turned all the way up? I'm just confused so  still no DX11, now we can just tweak DX9? Confirmation please on what  this is bringing to the table. If it's still DX9 and just tweaking what  we already have this is like polishing a turd, it's still a turd. I  guess it's good for some people, for me I'm still waiting on the game i  expected would make my PC weep.



> Advanced graphics options is a  largely requested feature from the community. It allows users to custom  set particular graphics settings to suit their tastes and system  performance. As for the latter comment, i feel Crysis 2's visuals are  far from looking like a 'turd' by any standards but for now you'll have  to take my word for it that the DX11 update is going to* blow your mind *  We're working on getting some official media for the DX11 update so  please remain patient until that becomes available.


Zu beachten wäre, dass der DX11 Patch anscheinend kostenlos sein wird, und derart überragend aussehen wird, dass er deine Wahrnehmung "wegblasen" wird..

Ich freue mich schon auf erste Lebenszeichen des Updates!

Grüße NeRo


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. Mai 2011)

Und interessanterweise gibt es keine Screenshots vom DX11 Patch, wenn er doch so toll ist...


----------



## boxleitnerb (26. Mai 2011)

Ich finds einfach nur peinlich, was Crytek da abzieht. Wenn es schon soweit kommt, dass Gerüchte über einen Bezahl DX11-Patch aufkommen, hat diese Klitsche irgendwas falsch gemacht. DX11 hätte von Anfang an drin sein müssen.


----------



## Nuallan (26. Mai 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Und interessanterweise gibt es keine Screenshots vom DX11 Patch, wenn er doch so toll ist...


 
Wenn DX11 dabei wäre würde es die erste Zeile der Patchnotes ausfüllen. Advanced Graphic Options gibts seit dem ersten Tag mit dem Third-Party-Tool. Das lassen die nicht auf sich sitzen und bauen es halt kurzerhand ein.
In den Patchnotes steht nix von DX11. Es war halt einfach nie geplant, und erst nach dem Aufschrei der Community beschäftigen sich ein paar Praktikanten von Crytek damit. 

Ihr Ruf bei den PC-Leuten ist eh schon dahin, warum da jetzt noch groß Geld reinstecken? 15$ dafür zu nehmen wäre praktisch Selbstmord für Crytek.


----------



## Mix3ry (26. Mai 2011)

Crytek hat doch schon Leute entlassen 

Und ja bei PC Zockern ist Crytek unten durch... 
große töne spucken von wegen "mehr Geld also keine angst PC Leute ihr bekommt ein Extra Spiel" und dann nen Billigen Konsolenport machen der nedmal DX11 hat... Peinlich Peinlich

Wenn man gscheides DX11 machen will muss man dann ned es von Anfang an einbauen?!? (Frage )


----------



## sirbenni1993 (26. Mai 2011)

Naja mal abwarten, ich kenne mich sooo gut mit der CryEngine 2 und der CryEngine 3 aus, warum Fragen die mich nichtmal, das ich den DX11 Fix machen kann. Da kriegt ihr wenigstens was anstendiges. Inklusive Texturen in Realitätsnähe, FSAA in DX11, Maximales Tesselation, SSAO, HDAO,! Ich würde es für Crytek soger kostenlos machen! Und ICH verspreche euch in allerspätestens 1-2 Wochen hätten wir (PC ZOCKER VON CRYSIS 2) unseren langersehnten DX11 Patch.


Das wollte ich nurmal gesagt haben!


Aber wenn die jetzt mit soeinen Patch kommen, Bitte! Müssen die selber wissen, also ich bin schwer enttäuscht von Crytek, aber das die soviel kritik von den PC spielern gekriegt haben, hätten die sich bestimmt gewünscht hätten wir es doch nur für PC entwickelt!


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. Mai 2011)

Wird immer peinlicher...!!!
MfG


----------



## Citynomad (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe Crysis und auch Warhead... aber bevor da kein DX11 kommt, werde ich mir Crysis 2 nicht kaufen, außer es steht in der Pyramide oder für nen 10er bei Steam. Ich will mal wieder n Game das zeigt was mit aktueller Hardware so machbar ist und keine durchschnitlliche Shooterkost. Wozu hat meine Karte denn bitte DX11, wenn Crysis 2 im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger noch nicht mal DX10 nutzt (wenigstens für mehr fps)? Sonst hätte ich mir auch ne Konsole kaufen können.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2011)

Wird auch langsam mal Zeit. Mein zweiter Durchlauf mit DX11 wartet schon. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das dann grafisch vom ersten DX9-Durchlauf unterscheidet.

Fraglich ist nur, ob mit den advanced Graphic Options auch das DX11-Paket gemeint ist?
Meine Vermutung lag eh darin, das die DX11-Geschichte im Laufe des Junis kommen wird.

Lt Alan ist ja auch noch ein großes Texture-Update in den kommenden Wochen zu erwarten. Ich denke so langsam wird C2 endlich mal PC-getreu gestaltet - besser spät als nie.


----------



## frequence (26. Mai 2011)

Immernoch kein DX11? Oh man....das ist nicht mehr nur traurig sondern arm.


----------



## AMD (26. Mai 2011)

Der Changelog sieht doch mal ganz nett aus - gute Arbeit Crytek.
Mal schauen wie sich die Sache mit DX11 entwickelt aber naja... manche von euch übertreiben echt  von euch wegen dem DX11 hype...

@sirbenni1993: Mach dich nicht lächerlich! Den DX11 Renderpfad zu implementieren könnte noch einigermaßen einfach sein - leider wäre es eine Umstellung von DX9 zu DX11 - DX10 zu DX11 wäre einfacher!
Das Problem ist aber eher, das die ganzen Features nicht gleich nach der Implementierung laufen und das du das in 1-2 Wochen schaffst: Niemals!
Ich weiss ja nicht wie gut du bist aber würde mich doch SEHR wundern wenn du das schaffst - und ich stelle mal die These auf, dass ich mich noch ein wenig besser mit der CryEngine auskenne.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

Wie mans macht macht mans falsch. Einige Genies werden sich am Patchday sicher noch darüber beschweren, dass ihre 450€ Grafikkarte spielbare FPS generieren kann...


----------



## bulldozer (26. Mai 2011)

Das ewige rumgeheule über das Fehlen des DX11 Supports wird echt lächerlich. Leute achten gar nicht mehr auf die Optik selbst, sondern nur noch ob "DX11" drauf steht oder nicht; traurige Wahrheit.

Das Spiel sieht mit DX9 besser aus als jeder andere DX11 Titel auf dem Markt (ausgenommen Metro 2033) also was soll der quatsch.
Das Spiel sieht auch weitaus besser aus als der erste Teil; nur lassen sich 99,9% der Leute immer noch durch den "Dschungel style" blenden wodurch sie dann meinen der erste Teil hätte eine bessere Grafik (weil Vegetation und Wasser und bla und blubb, war ja das selbe mit Far Cry obwohl es Spiele gab die in der Grafik deutlich fortgeschrittener waren).


----------



## schneiderbernd (26. Mai 2011)

sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> Naja mal abwarten, ich kenne mich sooo gut mit der CryEngine 2 und der CryEngine 3 aus, warum Fragen die mich nichtmal, das ich den DX11 Fix machen kann. Da kriegt ihr wenigstens was anstendiges. Inklusive Texturen in Realitätsnähe, FSAA in DX11, Maximales Tesselation, SSAO, HDAO,! Ich würde es für Crytek soger kostenlos machen! Und ICH verspreche euch in allerspätestens 1-2 Wochen hätten wir (PC ZOCKER VON CRYSIS 2) unseren langersehnten DX11 Patch.
> 
> 
> Das wollte ich nurmal gesagt haben!
> ...


Klar die warten auf einen aus irgendeinem Forum...das eh keiner von  denen ließt...was die lesen sind die Verkaufszahlen...und die geben  ihnen doch recht...alle schreien...jeder hats...das alte Lied...warum  sollen die was ändern?!
Und ich find das Spiel auch ohne DX11 nicht *******...zumindest nicht so wie es hier dargestellt wird. Und jedem sollte einfach klar sein das Crytek ein Knallhartes Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist...


----------



## AMD (26. Mai 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Das ewige rumgeheule über das Fehlen des DX11 Supports wird echt lächerlich. Leute achten gar nicht mehr auf die Optik selbst, sondern nur noch ob "DX11" drauf steht oder nicht; traurige Wahrheit.
> 
> Das Spiel sieht mit DX9 besser aus als jeder andere DX11 Titel auf dem Markt (ausgenommen Metro 2033) also was soll der quatsch.
> Das Spiel sieht auch weitaus besser aus als der erste Teil; nur lassen sich 99,9% der Leute immer noch durch den "Dschungel style" blenden wodurch sie dann meinen der erste Teil hätte eine bessere Grafik (weil Vegetation und Wasser und bla und blubb, war ja das selbe mit Far Cry obwohl es Spiele gab die in der Grafik deutlich fortgeschrittener waren).



Welch wahre Worte... ich steh also nicht alleine mit dieser Meinung da!


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Das ewige rumgeheule über das Fehlen des DX11 Supports wird echt lächerlich. Leute achten gar nicht mehr auf die Optik selbst, sondern nur noch ob "DX11" drauf steht oder nicht; traurige Wahrheit.
> 
> Das Spiel sieht mit DX9 besser aus als jeder andere DX11 Titel auf dem Markt (ausgenommen Metro 2033) also was soll der quatsch.
> Das Spiel sieht auch weitaus besser aus als der erste Teil; nur lassen sich 99,9% der Leute immer noch durch den "Dschungel style" blenden wodurch sie dann meinen der erste Teil hätte eine bessere Grafik (weil Vegetation und Wasser und bla und blubb, war ja das selbe mit Far Cry obwohl es Spiele gab die in der Grafik deutlich fortgeschrittener waren).


 
Die Grafik ist in meinen Augen scheise. Hab die Demo gezockt, und mich entschieden, das ich den Mist nicht haben will. VIEL zu viel Blur, keine scharfen Texturen, Aiming war mal mega scheise! und noch zich weitere Punkte. 

Also von daher sorry, mich hat das game 0 angesprochen was die Grafik angeht. Da ist, wie du sagst Metro besser, und das hat schon einige Jahre hinter sich  Warum kaufe ich mir denn einen Shooter? Richtig als Spielbare 3D-Techdemo. Möglichst mit gutem Splatter noch dabei  

Storry ist ganz nett, aber erst mal muss es krachen wie ein Action-Blockbuster. Und naja, wegen den obigen Punkten tut Crysis 2 das nicht!


----------



## Sturmi (26. Mai 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Das ewige rumgeheule über das Fehlen des DX11 Supports wird echt lächerlich. Leute achten gar nicht mehr auf die Optik selbst, sondern nur noch ob "DX11" drauf steht oder nicht; traurige Wahrheit.
> 
> Das Spiel sieht mit DX9 besser aus als jeder andere DX11 Titel auf dem Markt (ausgenommen Metro 2033) also was soll der quatsch.
> Das Spiel sieht auch weitaus besser aus als der erste Teil; nur lassen sich 99,9% der Leute immer noch durch den "Dschungel style" blenden wodurch sie dann meinen der erste Teil hätte eine bessere Grafik (weil Vegetation und Wasser und bla und blubb, war ja das selbe mit Far Cry obwohl es Spiele gab die in der Grafik deutlich fortgeschrittener waren).


Peinlich ist halt das der Vorgänger der knappe 4 Jahre alt ist besser aussieht


----------



## daDexter (26. Mai 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Peinlich ist halt das der Vorgänger der knappe 4 Jahre alt ist besser aussieht



Da waren die Jungs von Crytek ja auch noch nicht auf dem Konsolentrip.


----------



## alm0st (26. Mai 2011)

Immer noch kein DX11 in Sicht... klasse Arbeit  Crytek bestärkt mich einfach immer wieder aufs neue, dieses Spiel höchstens für n' 10er oder per Weekend Deal auf Steam zu kaufen.

Crysis 2 sieht besser aus als der erste Teil?  Mag sein dass die Beleuchtung besser wurde, aber alleine schon die Tatsache dass man die Texturen teilweise einfach kopiert und die Auflösung drastisch reduziert hat, sagt schon alles


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

Wie kann man einen Renderpfad als Hauptkaufkriterium anführen? Dieser ganze Direct X Mist ist doch sowieso nur Marketing Blabla um nerdigen Kids mit zuviel Taschengeld Hardware zu verkaufen, die sie überhaupt nicht brauchen.

Manche merken echt gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Wie kann man einen Renderpfad als Hauptkaufkriterium anführen? Dieser ganze Direct X Mist ist doch sowieso nur Marketing Blabla um nerdigen Kids mit zuviel Taschengeld Hardware zu verkaufen, die sie überhaupt nicht brauchen.


 
Wir befinden uns hier immer noch im Extreme-Forum. Das hier gewisse Ansprüche gestellt werden sollte eigentlich nichts Neues sein. Es geht ja auch nicht nur um den Renderpfad ansich. Aber dieser wird wohl eine deutlich bessere Optik schaffen können, und das ganze bei beachtlicher Performance. 

Ich selbst bin gespannt, was die verbesserte Grafik an Performance frisst, oder ob nicht sogar das Ganze doch recht gut laufen sollte.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wir befinden uns hier immer noch im Extreme-Forum. Das hier gewisse Ansprüche gestellt werden sollte eigentlich nichts Neues sein. Es geht ja auch nicht nur um den Renderpfad ansich. Aber dieser wird wohl eine deutlich bessere Optik schaffen können, und das ganze bei beachtlicher Performance.


 
Ja, im Extrem-Forum für Augenwischerei vielleicht. Crysis 1 ist doch das beste Argument GEGEN DirectX11.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ja, im Extrem-Forum für Augenwischerei vielleicht. Crysis 1 ist doch das beste Argument GEGEN DirectX11.



Nein ist es nicht. Ein Crysis 2 könnte mit einer vernünftigen DX11 Implementierung, und der Nutzung aller DX11 Features (+ Hi-Res Texturen) sogar besser aussehen als Crysis 1. Allerdings wäre dafür ordentlich Render-Power nötig, wie die DX11 Demo der aktuellen Unreal Engine zeigt, denn diese lief auf der Präsentation auf 3(!) GTX580.


Unreal Engine 3: Epics Liebeserklärung an die Hardwareentwickler - Update mit neuem Video - unreal engine 3, youtube, epic, nvidia


----------



## AMD (26. Mai 2011)

Ach die Unreal Engine ist auch nicht mehr gut optimiert... da wird seit Jahren immer nur das nötigste Nachgerüstet! Die CryEngine 3 dürfte da besser skalieren!

Aber Leute mal im Ernst, viele von euch lassen sich einfach nur noch von der DX Zahl blenden! DX11 heißt nicht automatisch Top Grafik! Ich weiss echt nicht wie oft man sowas noch sagen soll


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Ach die Unreal Engine ist auch nicht mehr gut optimiert... da wird seit Jahren immer nur das nötigste Nachgerüstet! Die CryEngine 3 dürfte da besser skalieren!



Das kann man so nicht sagen. Wenn ich sehe wie gut ein Batman Arkham Asylum aussieht, und welch hohe Framerates gleichzeitig erreicht werden, dann kann die Engine nicht so schlecht optimiert sein. Gleiches gilt auch für Bulletstorm, eines der grafisch besten UE3 Games.




AMD schrieb:


> Aber Leute mal im Ernst, viele von euch lassen sich einfach nur noch von der DX Zahl blenden! DX11 heißt nicht automatisch Top Grafik! Ich weiss echt nicht wie oft man sowas noch sagen soll



Das ist klar. Meistens wird DX11 nur genutzt um Details wie Schatten, oder die Gesamt-Performance, zu verbessern. Aber das ist schade, denn eigentlich könnte man Spiele mit DX11 schon ordentlich "aufhübschen"....


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

Mir ist egal, ob DX9,10,11,12 oder 6. So lange die Sache gut aussieht und Performant ist, juckt mich das rein gar nicht. Wenn aber etwas SCHLECHTER aussieht als der Vorgänger, der DX10 hatte, und jetzt DX9 verwendet wird, und DX11 groß rumposaunt wurde (und ja mit DX lässt sich die gleiche Optik mit mehr FPS realisieren), dann KOTZT mich das an, und das zu Recht.....

Die Grafik ist einfach schlechter als der Vorgänger, und damit ein Fail für mich..


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenn aber etwas SCHLECHTER aussieht als der Vorgänger, der DX10 hatte, und jetzt DX9 verwendet wird, und DX11 groß rumposaunt wurde (und ja mit DX lässt sich die gleiche Optik mit mehr FPS realisieren), dann KOTZT mich das an, und das zu Recht.....
> 
> Die Grafik ist einfach schlechter als der Vorgänger, und damit ein Fail für mich..


 
Sign

Bedenkt man dazu die die Zeit (ich glaube es waren 4 Jahre, oder?) die zwischen den beiden Teilen liegt, dann macht das den Fail nur noch größer


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Wie kann man einen Renderpfad als Hauptkaufkriterium anführen? Dieser ganze Direct X Mist ist doch sowieso nur Marketing Blabla um nerdigen Kids mit zuviel Taschengeld Hardware zu verkaufen, die sie überhaupt nicht brauchen.
> 
> Manche merken echt gar nichts mehr...


 
Genau, da hätten wir gleich bei DirectX 3.0b bleiben können. Alles andere sind ja nur Blender um Grafikkarten zu verkaufen.

P.S. Dein letzter Satz passt zu deiner Aussage perfekt.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Genau, da hätten wir gleich bei DirectX 3.0b bleiben können. Alles andere sind ja nur Blender um Grafikkarten zu verkaufen.
> 
> P.S. Dein letzter Satz passt zu deiner Aussage perfekt.


 
Es ist alles eine Frage des Geldes. 

Warum sieht Wold of Warcraft auf Mac genauso aus wie mit einem Windows PC? Was wurde aus den zahlreichen Spielen die mit OpenGL die gleiche Optik hatten wie mit DX? Vor allem alte BioWare Spiele nutzten OpenGL und es hat niemanden gestört. Warum läuft Nvidia PhysX auf den Microsoft und Sony Konsolen besser als auf einem PC mit AMD Karte und das obwohl in der X-Box ein AMD Chip steckt? Warum gibt es überhaupt TWIMTBP-Spiele? Firmen wie Microsoft oder Nvidia zahlen sehr sehr sehr sehr viel Geld an die Softwarehersteller um ihre "Standards" durchzuboxen. NIEMAND braucht Direct X. Mircrosoft hält es auf Gedeih und Verderb am Leben, weil es das wichtigste Argument für ein Windows OS ist. Diese ganzen Sachen haben nur ein Ziel: Konkurrenz auszuschalten. Oder warum glaubst du läuft PhysX auf Nvidia Karten besser als auf AMD Karten? Warum werden aktuelle CPU Standardoperation nicht benutzt, wenn das PhysX Spiel mit einer AMD Grafikkarte dargestellt wird? Zufall? Ganz sicher nicht. Konsolen kommen seit Jahren ohne diesen ganzen Schnickschnack aus und Microsoft achtet wie verrückt darauf, dass die Entwickler keinen Zugriff auf die Hardware bekommen. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Vorhang fällt und Apple oder andere Hersteller meinen sie müssten neues Wachstum in anderen Märkten erreichen und das ist Schluss mit der Grafikbremse Direct X.


----------



## alm0st (26. Mai 2011)

Das was du Dr. Kucho scheinbar nicht vestehst ist, dass Crytek großmundig der PC Coummunity Honig ums Maul geschmiert hat und letzten Endes einfach ein scheiss Produkt gebracht hat und jetzt Monate lang auf sich warten lässt. Crytek hat selbst nie DX11 zu Release bestätigt, aber die Qualität liegt trotzdem weiter unter den Erwartungen die man selbst gestreut hat. Und Schande über Crytek - The Witcher 2 (EIN RPG!!!) sieht um Welten besser aus in DX9... Zumal mit dem DX11 Patch neue Texturen kommen sollten, die endlich diesen fürchterlichen Augenkrebs von Pixelmatsch ersetzen sollen.

Und anstatt sich wirklich mal um die Technik zu kümmern, hält man es ja obendrein noch für nötiger, nen schönen CoD-Style DLC zu bringen....


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Das was du Dr. Kucho scheinbar nicht vestehst ist, dass Crytek großmundig der PC Coummunity Honig ums Maul geschmiert hat und letzten Endes einfach ein scheiss Produkt gebracht hat und jetzt Monate lang auf sich warten lässt. Crytek hat selbst nie DX11 zu Release bestätigt, aber die Qualität liegt trotzdem weiter unter den Erwartungen die man selbst gestreut hat. Und Schande über Crytek - The Witcher 2 (EIN RPG!!!) sieht um Welten besser aus in DX9... Zumal mit dem DX11 Patch neue Texturen kommen sollten, die endlich diesen fürchterlichen Augenkrebs von Pixelmatsch ersetzen sollen.
> 
> Und anstatt sich wirklich mal um die Technik zu kümmern, hält man es ja obendrein noch für nötiger, nen schönen CoD-Style DLC zu bringen....


 
In meinen Augen ist Crysis 2 das eindeutig bessere Spiel im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Ich war sehr positiv überrascht vom Single-Player und selbst nach dem zweiten Mal durchzocken hochzufrieden. CryTek hat das Gameplay verbessert und das ist es, worauf es für mich drauf ankommt. Ein Duell mit den Aliens bei Stromausfall und strömendem Regen in einer stockdunklen Häuserschlucht in NYC ist mir hundert mal lieber als zum zigsten Mal mit dem Jeep 5min von A nach B nach C zu fahren, ohne dabei auf irgendwelche Gegner oder Veränderungen in der Landschaft zu treffen. Gaming besteht für mich nicht aus Polygonezählen...


----------



## Trefoil80 (26. Mai 2011)

Crytek hat sich einfach keine Mühe mit der PC-Version gegeben. Billig hingerotzter Konsolenport.

"Der PC ist die Lead-Plattform". Ja nee, ist klar, und warum werden am PC nur 3 Kerne ausgelastet?
Achja, die XBox360 hat ja drei Kerne...

Crytek hat zwar nicht mit DX11 geworben, man hätte aber auf jeden Fall eindeutig sagen müssen, dass DX11 nicht zum Release dabei sein wird (als Reaktion auf die Werbung auf der nVidia-Seite).

DX11 ist einfach der aktuelle Stand der Technik, mit all seinen Vorteilen. Punkt ! Man nehme die hochauflösenden Texturen von Crysis 1, füge ein gesundes Maß Tessellation dazu, feile noch etwas an der Beleuchtung, und siehe da: Das Spiel würde blendend und umwerfend aussehen. Und selbst auf einer 110 EUR-HD5850 gut laufen. Aber Grakas sind ja immer soooooo teuer, nicht Dr. Kucho? Und die bösen, bösen Firmen versuchen uns ja immer abzuzocken...

Ich bekomme jedenfalls Augenkrebs, wenn ich die Texturen von Crysis 2 sehe. Die Beleuchtung ist zugegebenermaßen gut, aber teilweise wird mit sehr viel Bloom gearbeitet, um die miesen Texturen zu verstecken.
"Boah, da ist mir zu viel Bloom drin. Ich schalte das mal aus."
Fünf Minuten später: "Ähm, ich schalte es doch lieber ein. Dann lieber zu viel Bloom, als dass mir diese Texturen direkt ins Gesicht springen."

Das einzig gute bei Crysis 2 ist die der angenehm lange Singleplayer, die Story und Inzenierung. Technisch aber eher unterer Druchschnitt...


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

Ich hab echt den Eindruck, dass wenn einige hier Gametester wären, würden sie den Polygoncount direkt als Prozentwertung hinschreiben. Euch könnte man ein Spiel namens "*******" verkaufen, in dem man nichts anderes macht als in einem riesig großen Haufen ******* rumzuklettern und ihr würdet das Spiel immer noch geil finden, da ja die Texturen superscharf sind und DirectX11 auf der Verpackung steht...


----------



## Exinferis (26. Mai 2011)

Mix3ry schrieb:


> Crytek hat doch schon Leute entlassen
> 
> Und ja bei PC Zockern ist Crytek unten durch...
> große töne spucken von wegen "mehr Geld also keine angst PC Leute ihr bekommt ein Extra Spiel" und dann nen Billigen Konsolenport machen der nedmal DX11 hat... Peinlich Peinlich
> ...


 
Zu dem ersten...
Es ist durchaus normal, dass in der Spielebranche nach dem Release einige Leute gehen oder entlassen werden. Dafür werden dann aber neue eingestellt. Also ein Wechsel von einem Developer-Team auf ein Live-Team. Nicht selten ist ein Developer-Team nach langer Zeit an einem Projekt ausgebrannt.

DX11 war von Anfang an für Crysis 2 gedacht und dazu haben sie nicht unwesentlich mit nVidia zusammengearbeitet wie man auf der Seite nVidias sehen konnte. Das alles im Rahmen des TWIMTBP-Programms.
Die Cryengine ist grundsätzlich eine CrossPlattform-Engine und es ist wirtschaftlich sinnvoll mit dem größten gemeinsamen Nenner zu arbeiten, der von PC-Seiten her allerdings als gering erscheint. Spielkonsolen haben eben nicht eine so schnelle Entwicklung wie der PC als Plattform.
Und der "Einbau" von DX11 in eine bestehende Engine, besonders von DX9 aus ist nicht so einfach, da sich doch einiges in der Struktur geändert hat.
DX11 bietet zwar einen Feature-Level für DX9, allerdings wird dann noch immer Vista/Windows 7 mit DX11 benötigt, nur läuft es eben auch mit älterer Hardware.
Um alle Leute zufrieden zu stellen müssen also mehrere Pipelines gestrickt werden sobald DX greift.
Ähnliches gilt dann noch für die Leute die DX10/10.1 benutzen wollen. Und bei allem gibt es dann zu beachten welche Stolperfallen entstehen könnten. Man beachte nur mal das "DX10" für Windows XP, das teilweise im REF läuft.
Also alles nicht so einfach.
Und immerhin steht Crytek ja auch noch EA im Rücken die natürlich auf Release drängen um das investierte Geld zurück zu bekommen. Da kann Crytek dann wenig dran machen.
Bis dato muss ich sagen, dass Crysis 2 ein solides Produkt ist und kaum Vergleiche scheuen braucht. Allerdings auch noch Potential zu Verbesserungen hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich hab echt den Eindruck, dass wenn einige hier Gametester wären, würden sie den Polygoncount direkt als Prozentwertung hinschreiben. Euch könnte man ein Spiel namens "*******" verkaufen, in dem man nichts anderes macht als in einem riesig großen Haufen ******* rumzuklettern und ihr würdet das Spiel immer noch geil finden, da ja die Texturen superscharf sind und DirectX11 auf der Verpackung steht...



Das wohl eher nicht. Aber das Auge isst mit. Ein Spiel kann aus meiner Sicht spielerisch so toll sein wie es will. Wenn die Grafik mich nicht anspricht, dann kann es mir gestohlen bleiben. Für mich persönlich muss die Kombination aus beidem stimmen d.h. spielerisch anspruchsvoll und das ganze verpackt mit guter Grafik.


----------



## Trefoil80 (26. Mai 2011)

/sign


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn Pizza aussieht wie hingeklatschte Grütze, würde ich sie auch nicht essen wollen. Von daher spielt die Optik auch immer eine sehr wichtige Rolle. Schau dir mal so ein garniertes 5 Sterne Menü an, das sieht gut aus, und smeckt meist auch so.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Es ist alles eine Frage des Geldes.
> 
> Warum sieht Wold of Warcraft auf Mac genauso aus wie mit einem Windows PC? Was wurde aus den zahlreichen Spielen die mit OpenGL die gleiche Optik hatten wie mit DX? Vor allem alte BioWare Spiele nutzten OpenGL und es hat niemanden gestört. Warum läuft Nvidia PhysX auf den Microsoft und Sony Konsolen besser als auf einem PC mit AMD Karte und das obwohl in der X-Box ein AMD Chip steckt? Warum gibt es überhaupt TWIMTBP-Spiele? Firmen wie Microsoft oder Nvidia zahlen sehr sehr sehr sehr viel Geld an die Softwarehersteller um ihre "Standards" durchzuboxen. NIEMAND braucht Direct X. Mircrosoft hält es auf Gedeih und Verderb am Leben, weil es das wichtigste Argument für ein Windows OS ist. Diese ganzen Sachen haben nur ein Ziel: Konkurrenz auszuschalten. Oder warum glaubst du läuft PhysX auf Nvidia Karten besser als auf AMD Karten? Warum werden aktuelle CPU Standardoperation nicht benutzt, wenn das PhysX Spiel mit einer AMD Grafikkarte dargestellt wird? Zufall? Ganz sicher nicht. Konsolen kommen seit Jahren ohne diesen ganzen Schnickschnack aus und Microsoft achtet wie verrückt darauf, dass die Entwickler keinen Zugriff auf die Hardware bekommen. Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Vorhang fällt und Apple oder andere Hersteller meinen sie müssten neues Wachstum in anderen Märkten erreichen und das ist Schluss mit der Grafikbremse Direct X.


 
Niemand braucht DX? Was willst du denn sonst? Direkt an der HW Programmieren, das geht aber nicht, da nicht jeder die gleiche HW zuhause hat. OpenGL ist nichts anderes wie DX zudem auch noch schlimmer, da dort jeder seine Erweiterungen einbinden kann wie er mag und somit viel Chaos entstehen kann.

Es hat nix damit zu tun, das MS den zugang zur HW unterbinden will, sondern dass es genau da keinen einheitlichen standard gibt. Es muss also eine API zwischen HW und SW, sonst kommt es eben zu konflikten. Wenn du das aber nicht verstehen willst, dann ist das dein Problem und das beste was du tun kannst ist dir eine Konsole zu kaufen. Dort wird direkt an der HW programmiert, deswegen läuft auch PhysX besser (wobei ich denke, dass da an Iterationen gespart wird).


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

Was würdet ihr denn im Zweifelsfall lieber essen? Etwas das gut aussieht oder etwas das gut schmeckt?

@ Mystic: Genau. Deswegen treten ja auch alle Jahre wieder Software- und Hardwareentwickler vors Mikrofon und plädieren für eine Abschaffung von DirectX.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr denn im Zweifelsfall lieber essen? Etwas das gut aussieht oder etwas das gut schmeckt?



Nur etwas, dass beide Attribute bietet


----------



## AMD (26. Mai 2011)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Crytek hat sich einfach keine Mühe mit der PC-Version gegeben. Billig hingerotzter Konsolenport.
> 
> "Der PC ist die Lead-Plattform". Ja nee, ist klar, und warum werden am PC nur 3 Kerne ausgelastet?
> Achja, die XBox360 hat ja drei Kerne...
> ...


 
Ich bekomme wohl eher Augenkrebs wenn ich deinen Beitrag lese!

Wollen wir deinen Beitrag mal aufarbeiten!
Es gibt die Aussage, der PC wäre die Leadplattform - du widerspricht dem, OK! Warum sollte der PC nicht die Leadplattform sein? Crytek hat das Spiel eindeutig auf dem PC und für den PC entwickelt und dann lediglich die Configs bei den Konsolenversionen etwas nach unten korrigiert damit es läuft (Man vergleiche einfach die Configfiles vom PC mit XBOX360 bzw. PS3)! Dieses Argument von dir ist einfach nur schwach, zumal du dich auf keinerlei Anhaltspunkte stützen kannst!

Am PC werden - laut deiner Meinung - "nur" 3 Kerne unterstützt:
Die Cryengine 3 skaliert aus technischer Sicht aus mit 4 Kernen! 6 Kerne können ebenfalls teilweise helfen, da dadurch die anderen Kerne etwas entlastet werden da auch etwas CPU Leistung für den GPU gebraucht wird. Aber okay, ich verweise dazu nochmal hier hin: Von Bad Company 2 über Crysis 2 bis Dirt 3: Diese Spiele profitieren von sechs CPU-Kernen - cpu, amd, phenom, intel

Es wurde nicht mit DX11 geworben aber man soll sagen das es nicht dabei ist? So ein quatsch! Wenn Crytek selbst keine Werbung für sowas macht, dann muss auch nichts dementiert werden da es nie offiziell angekündigt wurde!

Ja, DX11 ist der Stand der Technik! Nur wenn ich deinen Beitrag weiter lese, sehe ich deutlich, dass du KEINE Ahnung von sowas hast! Du zockst nur die Spiele und erwartest schönste Optik aber was so dahintersteckt weisst du nicht. Exinferis hat das ja ganz gut erklärt! Ihr scheint ja teilweise wirklich zu denken, dass man im Programmcode das DX9 durch ein DX11 austauscht, noch 1-2 Configwerte ändert und fertig ist das ganze! Beschäftigt euch mal mit Grafikprogrammierung und ihr werdet schnell verstehen, dass da einiges dahinter steckt.


Aber ja, dass der Singleplayer gut und recht lang war finde ich auch 

@Cook2211: Irgendwie lehnst du jeden Post sofort ab der nicht 100% deiner Meinung ist. 

Ich finde wirklich, dass einige Leute endlich von ihrem DX11 Hype runterkommen sollen und mal verstehen was DX überhaupt ist...
Crytek hätte vllt. einfach so DX11 einbauen sollen was aber die Grafik KEIN STÜCK ändern! Dann wäre min. die hälfte der Leute, die das Spiel so hässlichen finden, schon ruhig - es hat ja schließlich DX11


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> @Cook2211: Irgendwie lehnst du jeden Post sofort ab der nicht 100% deiner Meinung ist.



Witzbold. Schon festgestellt, dass ich dir im zweiten Teil von Post#25 zustimme


----------



## AMD (26. Mai 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Witzbold. Schon festgestellt, dass ich dir im zweiten Teil von Post#25 zustimme


 
Stimmt - dann ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück, sorry


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Stimmt - dann ziehe ich meine Aussage zurück, sorry



Macht ja nix....passiert mir auch öfters


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. Mai 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Ich bekomme wohl eher Augenkrebs wenn ich deinen Beitrag lese!
> 
> Wollen wir deinen Beitrag mal aufarbeiten!
> Es gibt die Aussage, der PC wäre die Leadplattform - du widerspricht dem, OK! Warum sollte der PC nicht die Leadplattform sein? Crytek hat das Spiel eindeutig auf dem PC und für den PC entwickelt und dann lediglich die Configs bei den Konsolenversionen etwas nach unten korrigiert damit es läuft (Man vergleiche einfach die Configfiles vom PC mit XBOX360 bzw. PS3)! Dieses Argument von dir ist einfach nur schwach, zumal du dich auf keinerlei Anhaltspunkte stützen kannst!
> ...


 
Woran machst du deine Aussage fest? Das Menü deutet schon eine Optimierung auf Konsolen an. Nur weil der Sandboxeditor auf dem PC läuft kann das spiel sehr wohl als leadplattform die Xbox 360 haben oder wo denkst du kommen sonst die ganzen Konsolenspiele her? Die werden nicht auf der Konsoleprogrammiert.

Klar ist DX11 nicht einfach so zu integrieren, aber Crytec war schon bei DX10, warum sollte man da nicht einen schritt nach vorn wagen anstatt einen zurück? Sie hatten 4 Jahre zeit den Renderpfad in die Engine zu integrieren. Das haben andere in kürzerer Zeit geschafft (wobei das meist Halbherzig).


----------



## Nuallan (26. Mai 2011)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Das was du Dr. Kucho scheinbar nicht vestehst ist, dass Crytek großmundig der PC Coummunity Honig ums Maul geschmiert hat und letzten Endes einfach ein scheiss Produkt gebracht hat und jetzt Monate lang auf sich warten lässt. Crytek hat selbst nie DX11 zu Release bestätigt, aber die Qualität liegt trotzdem weiter unter den Erwartungen die man selbst gestreut hat. Und Schande über Crytek - The Witcher 2 (EIN RPG!!!) sieht um Welten besser aus in DX9... Zumal mit dem DX11 Patch neue Texturen kommen sollten, die endlich diesen fürchterlichen Augenkrebs von Pixelmatsch ersetzen sollen.
> 
> Und anstatt sich wirklich mal um die Technik zu kümmern, hält man es ja obendrein noch für nötiger, nen schönen CoD-Style DLC zu bringen....



Ja, The Witcher 2 sieht wirklich um Welten besser aus, und das ohne Crytek und ohne EA. Ich habe wie fast jeder andere auch auf eine Technikdemo 2.0 (bzw. 3.0 wenn man Farcry dazu zählt) gehofft, weil Crysis bzw. Crytek einfach dafür steht. Ich hole heute noch jedesmal Crysis 1 ausm Schrank wenn ich ne neue Grafikkarte kaufe  

Womit ich aber nie gerechnet hätte ist, dass es einfach ein echt gutes Spiel mit einer halbwegs spannenden Story und super Atmosphäre geworden ist. Dafür reicht auch DX9, und die Leute müssen keine neue Hardwaregeneration abwarten um das Spiel genießen zu können. 

Trotzdem weiß Crytek genau, was ein kleiner DX11-Schriftzug auf der Nvidia-Website auslöst.. In der heutigen Internetzeit verbreitet sich sowas auf den Newsseiten rasend schnell, und den Verkaufszahlen wird es schon gut geholfen haben. Also wenn nicht bald DX11 kommt, muss irgendwer seinen Kopf für diese "versehentliche" Falschinformation herhalten. Und bei aller Kritik, ich kann Crytek mit dem Konsolenkurs verstehen. Jeder hat doch angeblich Crysis 1 gespielt, aber laut den Verkaufszahlen dürfte es kaum wer haben.. Die Leute wollen einfach Geld für ihre Arbeit.


----------



## alm0st (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist Crysis 2 das eindeutig bessere Spiel im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. Ich war sehr positiv überrascht vom Single-Player und selbst nach dem zweiten Mal durchzocken hochzufrieden. CryTek hat das Gameplay verbessert und das ist es, worauf es für mich drauf ankommt. Ein Duell mit den Aliens bei Stromausfall und strömendem Regen in einer stockdunklen Häuserschlucht in NYC ist mir hundert mal lieber als zum zigsten Mal mit dem Jeep 5min von A nach B nach C zu fahren, ohne dabei auf irgendwelche Gegner oder Veränderungen in der Landschaft zu treffen. Gaming besteht für mich nicht aus Polygonezählen...


 
Es geht doch auch gar nicht um das Setting. Ich finde das Setting in New York etc. durchaus gut gelungen und in weiten Teilen auch gut umgesetzt, keine Frage. Das Handling mit dem Nanosuit ist auch besser und einfacher geworden. 

Hier geht es lediglich um das Technische. Und Fakt ist: hätte Crytek für den PC entwickelt bzw. die Ansprüche der PC Community, der man gerecht werden wollte, tatsächlich so umgesetzt, dann gäbe es diese Diskussion doch gar nicht. Und Texturen aus dem Vorgänger Kopieren und einfach in verkleinerter Auflösung verwenden - das zeigt ganz deutlich wie sehr man aufs Geld aus ist. Selbst wenn Crytek im Nachhinein irgendwann mal was dran ändern sollte und doch noch ein Top Game draus macht - den Imageschaden werden sie nie mehr los.

Tolles Design ist nichts wenn die Technik hinkt


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

Mystic, ich glaube ein sehr wichtiger Punkt der dabei viel zu häufig außer Acht gelassen wird ist die Tatsache, dass CryTek ihre Engines mit den hauseigenen Spielen auch vermarkten will. So fair muss man den Frankfurtern gegenüber schon sein. Es ist nur sinnvoll das Spiel für Konsolen zu optimieren, denn das CryTek tolle PC-Engines kann, dass weiß mitlerweile jeder. 

Das zwei Monate nach Release immer noch daran gearbeitet wird, dass Spielerlebnis für Pc-Gamer weiter zu verbessern, zeigt, dass diese Firma sehr ambitioniert ist und hochwertige Produkte entwickeln will. Wenn man dann hier liest, dass CryTek für einige Nutzer wegen einer fehlenden DX11 Etikettierung "gestorben" ist, fehlt in meinen Augen jede Verhältnismäßigkeit. Vor allem da hier sehr viele User rigoros ignorieren, dass Crysis 2 in Sachen Gameplay ein sehr guter Titel ist.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Ich finde wirklich, dass einige Leute endlich von ihrem DX11 Hype runterkommen sollen und mal verstehen was DX überhaupt ist...
> Crytek hätte vllt. einfach so DX11 einbauen sollen was aber die Grafik KEIN STÜCK ändern! Dann wäre min. die hälfte der Leute, die das Spiel so hässlichen finden, schon ruhig - es hat ja schließlich DX11


 
Da liegst du aber falsch. Die könnten auch DX12 integrieren, wenn das Spiel so aussieht wie aktuelle würde ich es dennoch nicht kaufen, eher sogar noch weniger, weil das absolut unfähig wäre die gleiche Leistung mit DX11 zu erzielen, die Sie mit DX9 jetzt erzielt haben. Der Blur ist MIR zu stark, und auch sonst gibt es einfach einige Punkte, die ich bei einem SHOOTER! nicht akzeptiere. Ich weiß ja nicht wie lang du schon dabei bist, aber Shooter waren (insbesondere die von ID-Software) immer absolute Vorreiter, was Grafik anging. Da hat man mal gesehen was geht auf dem PC, und sich einen abgefreut an der Grafik. Das die lvl reine Schlauchlvl waren, war damals scheis egal, und selbst heute noch bei einer guten Inszenierung verschmerzbar. OpenWorld ging auch damals nicht wirklich gut, heute schon eher. Man hat es sich gekauft, und einen daran gefreut. Allein wie viele Stunden ich z.B. in RedFaction mit dem zerstören von Sachen verbracht habe will ich gar nicht wisse  Das war einfach etwas Neues!

Crytek hat sich genau diesen Platz von ID-Software erkämpft mit Crysis, zumal von ID schon länger nichts mehr vernünftiger kam, zumindest wüsste ich gerade von nichts. 

Es gibt halt KO Kriterien für Spiele. Bei mir sehen die wie folgt aus:

3D Shooter:
KO-Kriterien
-Gute Steuerung
-geile Grafik
-gute Inszenierung

nice to have:
-gute KI der Gegner
-geile Story
-etc

RPG:
KO Kriterien:
-Geile Story
-Ausgefeiltes Klassenbalancing etc
-Geile Story (ja 2 mal!)
-etwas für den Sammeltrieb
-Gute KI/oder Massen an Gegner, dann ist es aber eher ein Hack&Slay, aber die sind auch mal spannend
-ordentliche Grafik

nice to have:
-gute Grafik
-etc

Wie du siehst kommt es halt ganz drauf an, was für ein Spiel man kauft, was die Grafik angeht.

Z.B. finde ich bei Strategiespielen die Grafik ZIEMLICH zweitrangig. Bei Sachen wie SimCity ganz nett, wenn die Grafik gut ist, aber wichtiger ist das Gameplay. So ist es mit so manchem Spiel. Die Grafik ist wirklich erst nachrangig, bis recht egal. So lange das Game an sich gut ist, reicht mir auch die Grafik von vor 3-4 Jahren bei einer Wirtschaftssimulation. Bei einem Shooter will ich das neuste und krasseste überhaupt, oder eine extrem geile Story mit extrem guter KI, aber selbst dann darf die Grafik maximal aus dem letzten Jahr sein. Bei Crysis 2 ist die Grafik durch den Blur etc. in meinen Augen aber schlechter als bei Crysis....


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Mystic, ich glaube ein sehr wichtiger Punkt der dabei viel zu häufig außer Acht gelassen wird ist die Tatsache, dass CryTek ihre Engines mit den hauseigenen Spielen auch vermarkten will. So fair muss man den Frankfurtern gegenüber schon sein. Es ist nur sinnvoll das Spiel für Konsolen zu optimieren, denn das CryTek tolle PC-Engines kann, dass weiß mitlerweile jeder.
> 
> Das zwei Monate nach Release immer noch daran gearbeitet wird, dass Spielerlebnis für Pc-Gamer weiter zu verbessern, zeigt, dass diese Firma sehr ambitioniert ist und hochwertige Produkte entwickeln will. Wenn man dann hier liest, dass CryTek für einige Nutzer wegen einer fehlenden DX11 Etikettierung "gestorben" ist, fehlt in meinen Augen jede Verhältnismäßigkeit. Vor allem da hier sehr viele User rigoros ignorieren, dass Crysis 2 in Sachen Gameplay ein sehr guter Titel ist.



Ich denke Crytek hat sich selber, aus technischer Sicht, die Latte mit Crysis 1 zu hoch gelegt. Im zweiten Teil haben sie diese optische Qualität leider nicht halten können und deswegen müssen sie, wohl oder übel mit der Enttäuschung der PC Spieler, was die Grafik angeht leben. Ich meine, der Kultstatus von Crysis 1 basiert ja nun mal größtenteils auf der starken Optik.

Nur, und da gebe ich dir recht, ist Crysis 2 in spielerischer Hinsicht ein deutlicher Schritt nach vorne (SP). Die Atmosphäre ist dichter, die Spannung höher und die Steuerung des Nano Suits geht besser von der Hand. Ich finde auch nicht, dass Crysis 2 hässlich ist. Die Grafik ist gut, nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger. Gemessen am Vorgänger aber leider ein Fail....
Mir persönlich hat C2 um einiges mehr Spaß gemacht als C1. Von daher betrachte ich solche Ausdrücke wie "Crytek ist für mich gestorben" in diesem Zusammenhang ebenfalls für reichlich daneben (und im Prinzip auch ein wenig infantil...)


----------



## AMD (26. Mai 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Woran machst du deine Aussage fest? Das Menü deutet schon eine Optimierung auf Konsolen an. Nur weil der Sandboxeditor auf dem PC läuft kann das spiel sehr wohl als leadplattform die Xbox 360 haben oder wo denkst du kommen sonst die ganzen Konsolenspiele her? Die werden nicht auf der Konsoleprogrammiert.
> 
> Klar ist DX11 nicht einfach so zu integrieren, aber Crytec war schon bei DX10, warum sollte man da nicht einen schritt nach vorn wagen anstatt einen zurück? Sie hatten 4 Jahre zeit den Renderpfad in die Engine zu integrieren. Das haben andere in kürzerer Zeit geschafft (wobei das meist Halbherzig).


 
Sag bloß! Und ich dachte die Programmieren mit nem PS3 Controller >_> Aber im Ernst: Ich kenn mich ein wenig mit dem Thema aus also so einen blöden Spruch musst du nicht bringen.

Wieso deutet das Menü auf Konsole hin? Ich hoffe du bringst nicht das Argument mit Press Start. Alle 3 Versionen nutzen die selbe Datei für die Textausgabe und das dort nunmal kein extra Label angelegt war für den PC hat nichts zu heißen - zudem wurde es ja noch berichtigt.

Warum denken denn soviele, die Konsolen sind die Leadplattform? Sieht denn die PC-Version nicht besser aus als die Konsolenversion? Ich finde ja schon. Außerdem bietet der PC immer noch die meistens features (z.B. auch in Sachen Physics)! Alle Dinge wurden per Config für die Konsolen deaktiviert! Das deutet für mich daraufhin, dass die Dinge für den PC entwickelt wurden und später halt Sachen für die Konsole deaktiviert wurden.


Ich behaupte auch einfach mal, dass Crytek besser weiss warum man DX10 entfernt hat. Die Vorteile von DX10 gegenüber 9 sind ohnehin eher bescheiden.
Manche wünschen sich wohl lieber ein Crysis wie damals! Vorzeigegrafik aber nicht mit max. Settings spielbar da es sonst ruckelt... ach ne! Dann beschweren sich ja die gleichen Leute das die Engine nicht optimiert ist und Crytek immer noch nichts drauf hat


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Warum denken denn soviele, die Konsolen sind die Leadplattform? Sieht denn die PC-Version nicht besser aus als die Konsolenversion?


 
Fast jeder Konsolenport sieht auf dem PC besser aus. Liegt ja allein schon an der höheren Auflösung, und der Möglichkeit AA/AF zu zuschalten.

Allein schon am DX9-Renderpfad sieht man doch die Konsole als Leadplattform. Was wäre denn sonst die Begründung, von ehemals DX10 auf 9 zurück zu rudern?

Das würde nach ~4 Jahren sicherlich kein Entwickler tun, erst recht kein Entwickler, welcher so sehr auf die Technik setzt.

Es war mMn von Anfang an geplant, ein einheitliches Spiel zu präsentieren, und den Grafikpatch später nach zu schieben.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Fast jeder Konsolenport sieht auf dem PC besser aus. Liegt ja allein schon an der höheren Auflösung, und der Möglichkeit AA/AF zu zuschalten.
> 
> Allein schon am DX9-Renderpfad sieht man doch die Konsole als Leadplattform. Was wäre denn sonst die Begründung, von ehemals DX10 auf 9 zurück zu rudern?
> 
> ...



Ich versteh den Zusammenhang nicht ganz. Konsolen nutzen überhaupt kein Direct X.


----------



## Raigen (26. Mai 2011)

Die Engine ermöglicht es für alle 3 Systeme gleichzeitig zu programmieren bzw. zu entwickeln. Es ist vielleicht ein Cross-Plattform Titel, aber alles andere als ein Konsolenport. 



> Allein schon am DX9-Renderpfad sieht man doch die Konsole als Leadplattform. Was wäre denn sonst die Begründung, von ehemals DX10 auf 9 zurück zu rudern?



Und warum sollte man nicht von DX10 auf DX9 "zurückrudern"? Alles was man unter DX10 erreichen kann, geht eigentlich genauso gut auch unter DX9 und Performance bringt es auch keine.



> Das würde nach ~4 Jahren sicherlich kein Entwickler tun, erst recht kein Entwickler, welcher so sehr auf die Technik setzt.



Und dir ist wohl bewusst dass es eine komplett neue Engine ist, wo man sich einfach auf DX9 anstatt 10 geeinigt hat da es grafisch so gut wie keine Unterschiede gibt und es wesentlich länger etabliert ist?! Und wer sagt, dass CryTek so auf Technik setzt? Weil sie Crysis 1 entwickelt haben welches grauenhaft optimiert ist und selbst mit aktuellen SB-Systemen und einer GTX 580 auf 1080p/max Details und 16xQ AA/AF nicht mal ansatzweise flüssig läuft?

Warum der DX11-Renderpfad solang auf sich warten lässt kann ich wohl niemand sagen, ist sicherlich teils eine Entscheidung von EA, andernfalls weiß man ja auch nicht was sie alles ins Spiel noch integrieren wollen. Wären es nur Soft Shadows würde es sicherlich nicht mehrere Monate dauern.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Zusammenhang nicht ganz. Konsolen nutzen überhaupt kein Direct X.


 
Das kam falsch rüber.
Einfacher gesagt wollte ich damit nur ausdrücken, das Crytek anfänglich die Technik zurück geschraubt hat, unter dem Aspekt das alle Versionen in etwa gleich aussehen. Der große Markt war von Anfang an der Konsolenmarkt. 

Nachdem dieser Markt größtenteils versorgt war, kommt jetzt die "richtige" PC-Technik. Und das war m.E. von Anfang an der Plan.




Raigen schrieb:


> Und wer sagt, dass CryTek so auf Technik setzt? Weil sie Crysis 1 entwickelt haben welches grauenhaft optimiert ist und selbst mit aktuellen SB-Systemen und einer GTX 580 auf 1080p/max Details und 16xQ AA/AF nicht mal ansatzweise flüssig läuft?


 
Ich finde C1 eben nicht grauenhaft programmiert. Aber hier gingen die Meinungen ja schon oft auseinander.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Mai 2011)

@AMD Den Klump den du von 4 Kernen bei C2 erzählst kannst du in ComputerBild erzählen, aber nicht hier.
Schonmal die Heftausgabe von PCGH gelesen? Guck dir mal die Benches an, da siehst du von 3-6 Kernen immer
gleich viel FPS


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Zusammenhang nicht ganz. Konsolen nutzen überhaupt kein Direct X.


 
Jaein. Die Hardware, die in den Konsolen verbaut ist, setzt auf DX9 fähiger Hardware auf. Sprich du könntest wenn du GANZ arg doll wollen würdest DX9 darauf wohl zum laufen bekommen. Prinzipiell entscheidend ist aber der Funktionsumfang, den die HARDWARE hat, und der ist halt auf dem Stand von DX9. Die ganze flexiblere Auslegung der Hardware die mit DX10 und vor allem mit DX11 kam, ist dort eben noch nicht enthalten, du kannst somit Sachen die du mit DX10 und DX11 machen kannst schlicht und ergreifend nicht auf ner Konsole umsetzen, weil die Hardware schlicht und ergreifend die Fähigkeiten dazu nicht hat. DX9 vom Funktionsumfang her ist da möglich.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Mai 2011)

hehehehe, ach ja, ich habs ja von anfang an prophezeit, dass c2 optisch nich an c1 ranreichen wird. keiner wollts glauben  aber das is eben auch genau der grund, kucho, wieso sich jetz alle aufregen. gerade bei nem spiel wie crysis, das ja eben genau WEGEN der herrausragenden grafik so bekannt wurde, geht der mensch unterbewusst einfach davon aus, das teil 2 da ne verbeserung darstellt. und bei einem spiel, das durch die grafik glänzt, erwartet man nunmal keine verbesserungen im gameplay. oder wenn nur zweitrangig.

und irgendwer meinte, das es doch ein zeichen der ambitioniertheit wäre, dass crytek auch noch 2 wochen nach release am verbessern is... das is nur ein zeichen der heutigen spielemarkt situation :/ bananen software usw  bugfixing sollte eigentlich im kleinen bereich angewendet werden. fehler im level design, die erst unter 1000 augen auffallen, balance nachbesserungen, kompatibilitätsprobleme mit einer der zig verschiedenen hardware dingsens im rechner... aber doch nich das nachschieben kompletter spieleinhalte oO

aber das is ja wie gesagt kein crytek phänomen, sondern leider alltag.

achja, fast vergessen: ein c1 mit dx11 optimiert könnte vllt endlich malflüssig spielbar sein >< dx11 soll doch so ein performace "patch" sein, wieso also nich nutzen? dx11 heisst ja nich nur, das man alles jetz rundlutschen - äh tesselieren muss. aber wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab, dann kann man die gleichen sachen wie in dx9 machen, nur eben sehr viel performanter (=schneller).


----------



## AMD (26. Mai 2011)

Ich stimme Dr Kucho und Raigen in großen Teilen zu.

Aber Raigen: Das soll mit einem SB und GTX580 nicht in 1080p flüssig laufen? O.o
Ich spiele noch sehr oft den Crysis 1 Multiplayer und auch in 1080p sowie Very High... Ich nutze dafür einen Q8400 und eine 5870 und habe keine ruckler! Also bisschen übertrieben hast du schon...

Edit// @Wa1lock: Nein habe die Heftausgabe nicht gelesen - kaufe mir keine PCGH (oder nur sehr selten).
Und wenn es nur 3 Kerne unterstützt - ist das denn schlimm?


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Mai 2011)

Öhm ja ist es, wofür nen 6/8 Kerner kaufen wenn eines der "Top Games" noch nicht mal 4 auslastet wo behauptet wurde es würde 8 nutzen?
P.S: Natürlich läuft C1 mit 16x AA nicht flüssig


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Jaein. Die Hardware, die in den Konsolen verbaut ist, setzt auf DX9 fähiger Hardware auf. Sprich du könntest wenn du GANZ arg doll wollen würdest DX9 darauf wohl zum laufen bekommen. Prinzipiell entscheidend ist aber der Funktionsumfang, den die HARDWARE hat, und der ist halt auf dem Stand von DX9. Die ganze flexiblere Auslegung der Hardware die mit DX10 und vor allem mit DX11 kam, ist dort eben noch nicht enthalten, du kannst somit Sachen die du mit DX10 und DX11 machen kannst schlicht und ergreifend nicht auf ner Konsole umsetzen, weil die Hardware schlicht und ergreifend die Fähigkeiten dazu nicht hat. DX9 vom Funktionsumfang her ist da möglich.


 
Es ist aber eher eine Frage der Leistungsfähigkeit und nicht der Fähigkeit an sich: Die PS3 zB könnte das DX11 Feature Tesselation locker nutzen und hätte dank IBM Cell vermutlich auch genug Rechenleistung dazu, wenn nicht die geringe Vertex-Shaderleistung des Nvidia RSX einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen würde. Das Problem ist also nicht, dass die Hardware aktueller Konsolen diese ganzen Sachen nicht lernen können, sondern das sie viel zu wenig Rechenleistung für die Umsetzung haben.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Mai 2011)

Habe die Crysis2 Demo 2 Minuten gespielt, und das Game ist bei mir schon jetzt unten durch.


----------



## NeRo1987 (26. Mai 2011)

@ALLE: Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie das Thema "CRYSIS 2" die Gemüter spaltet und zu hitzigen Diskussionen anregt 
Ich glaub ich bin nicht der einzigste, der einfach sowas von enttäuscht von Crysis 2 ist 

ABER: Die Nachrichten sehen doch garnicht so schlecht aus oder? Also einfach mal ruhig Blut und auf die Patches warten! 

Vllt ist der DX11 Patch ja wirklich *"MIND BLOWING"*??? 

Anscheinend schon, anders könnte ich mir die lange Produktionszeit nicht erklären! 
Und ja, der DLC... War bestimmt schon vor Release fertig (DLC Ordner im Leak), also nach und vor Release wurde schon an DX11 gearbeitet..


----------



## AMD (26. Mai 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Öhm ja ist es, wofür nen 6/8 Kerner kaufen wenn eines der "Top Games" noch nicht mal 4 auslastet wo behauptet wurde es würde 8 nutzen?
> P.S: Natürlich läuft C1 mit 16x AA nicht flüssig


 
O.o lol?
Das es 8 nutzt wurde nie behauptet (wenn ja zeig mir die Quelle wo es persönlich von crytek kommt!  )
Bei mir werden zumindest die 4 Kerne genutzt.

Nur ich sag mal so: Das Spiel läuft doch auch mit 4 (oder eben auch 3 Kernen) super flüssig - was bringt es dir wenn du nun noch paar Kerne mehr auslastest? Stromrechnung zu gering oder woran liegts?
Das ist ja nunmal ein echt dummes Argument! Du hast einen 6/8 Kerne CPU und bist mit dem Game nicht zufrieden weil nicht alle ausgelastet sind... echt super! 

Edit// Wenn man sowieso nur zockt, ist ein 8 Kerne CPU ohnehin noch quatsch...


----------



## Trefoil80 (26. Mai 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> @AMD Den Klump den du von 4 Kernen bei C2 erzählst kannst du in ComputerBild erzählen, aber nicht hier.
> Schonmal die Heftausgabe von PCGH gelesen? Guck dir mal die Benches an, da siehst du von 3-6 Kernen immer
> gleich viel FPS



Genau das hatte ich auch im Hinterkopf. War die vorletzte Ausgabe. Warum PCGH jetzt drauf kommt, Crysis 2 profitiere mit 25% Performancezuwachs von sechs Kernen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis...

Ich frage PCGH_Marc mal.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Mai 2011)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Zu beachten wäre, dass der DX11 Patch anscheinend kostenlos sein wird, und derart überragend aussehen wird, dass er deine Wahrnehmung "wegblasen" wird..


 
Jajajajajaaa.. Der Patch ist kostenlos, die GraKas die das dann aber auch ordentlich stemmen können, kosten nen 1000er. 
Wenigstens gibts dann ja mal eventuell ein halbwegs anständiges Grafikmenü für den PC... immerhin nach nur 3 Monaten, is doch was..


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Crysis 2 ist bei mir schon wieder Geschichte. Das Game hab ich einmal durchgespielt und fertig, selbst wenn in 6 Monaten mal ein DX11 Patch kommen sollte, wird der mich nicht mehr interessieren, schon gar nicht, wenn der als DLC mit einer Erweiterung kommt und dann Geld kostet.


----------



## McClaine (26. Mai 2011)

Schön, das fast nach 3 Monaten anscheinend was passiert. Hat ja nicht lang gedauert 
Traurig aber, das man sowas nicht von anfang an machen kann. Kam ja nie einer auf die Idee von Advanced Graphic Options und DX 11 für einen Nachfolger der Grafikbombe Crysis. 

Hier wurde einiges verschlafen, Crysis 2 war der größte Flop für mich in diesem Jahr. 
Auch wenn sich die Meinungen spalten, aber man kann kein Game mit MP verkaufen, das kein Kick Voting, Admin, Anti Cheat Tool besitzt. Genauso wenig kann man (im vorfeld per Screens usw) eine "versprochene" Grafikbombe ohne DX 10 oder 11 und mit solchen matsch Texturen und dem scheiss Motion Blur verkaufen, ohne möglichkeit den Rotz ohne größere Operationen abzustellen. 
Des weiteren haben sie ne lahme Story, fast ohne jeglichen Bezug zum Teil 1, abgeliefert. Ich hab mich auf nen NACHFOLGER von Crysis gefreut. Dieses Game hat aber mit Sicherheit nicht den Titel "Crysis 2" verdient. Für ein eigenständiges Game ok, aber das!?!?
Das nächste Manko: dem PC spieler so nen Konsolenport servieren und gleichzeitig behaupten, es sei für PC entwickelt und auf Konsolen importiert worden... alles klar Crytek, veräppeln kann ich mich selber.
Das ganze ist einfach eine Frechheit 

Mit DX10/11 und Grafikoptionen, sowie Texturmods und Patches werd ich es wohl wieder anspielen, vorher aber kann es aber von mir aus im Schrank vergammeln


----------



## Hübie (26. Mai 2011)

Na sowas. Jetzt wollen die doch alle versprechen aus den Interviews erfüllen 
Trotz alle dem ist Crysis 2 aber ein sehr gutes Spiel das mir unheimlich viel Spaß machte. Leider muss man sich auch alle Videos und emails anschauen um die Brücke zum ersten Teil wenigstens 80%ig schlagen zu können 

Ich erinnere mich an ein Interview wo der ungefähre Wortlaut war: "CryEngine 3 supports DX9,10 and future releases as well as OpenGL"

Und was is daraus geworden? DX9 only


----------



## alm0st (26. Mai 2011)

Falls aus Crysis 2 doch mal irgendwann mal ein gutes Spiel noch wird (was doch auch irgendwie noch hoffe), dann werd ichs mir auch kaufen. Aber bevor Crytek nicht dern Arsch hoch bekommt und grundlegend Änderung an den Mann bringt, seh ich keinen Grund auch nur einen Euro dafür auszugeben.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Es ist aber eher eine Frage der Leistungsfähigkeit und nicht der Fähigkeit an sich: Die PS3 zB könnte das DX11 Feature Tesselation locker nutzen und hätte dank IBM Cell vermutlich auch genug Rechenleistung dazu, wenn nicht die geringe Vertex-Shaderleistung des Nvidia RSX einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen würde. Das Problem ist also nicht, dass die Hardware aktueller Konsolen diese ganzen Sachen nicht lernen können, sondern das sie viel zu wenig Rechenleistung für die Umsetzung haben.


 
Es hat eben nicht umbedingt was mit rechenleistung zu tun. Denn dann könnte man ja mit einem Biosupdate eine GTX280 auf DX11 patchen. Das ist aber nicht möglich, da die Architektur dies nicht unterstützt - Hardwareseitig. Genau das selbe ist auch bei den Konsolen der Fall.


----------



## Hübie (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich denke doch, das jemand der das Spiel nicht besitzt auch kein qualifiziertes Urteil darüber abgeben kann  Crysis 2 *ist* gut, jedoch unterhalb der Erwartungen einiger Leute.
Ich stimme natürlich zu, das ein anständiges PC-Spiel freies Speichern sowie detailliertere Grafikeinstellungen bieten _sollte_, jedoch kann man das mit motivierender Story und flüssigem, actionreichen Gameplay aufwiegeln.

Und alles in allem ist Crysis 2 ein shooter der Oberklasse - sozusagen die E-Klasse unter den shootern. Mit DX11, freiem Speichern und seperaten Grafikeinstellungen wäre es die S-Klasse.

LG Hübie


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. Mai 2011)

Zuerst: Tut mir leid, das DX11 habe ich mir versehentlich reingedichtet, aber um kurz vor 1 war ich nicht mehr ganz wach 

So und nun zum wesentlichen: Wenn man denn mit Hochdruck an der Verbesserung der PC Version arbeite etc. würde man doch die verärgerte Community mit Screenshots oder einigen News beruhigen wollen. Selbst bei CoD 7 konnte man immer Lebenszeichen von neuen Patches finden. Aber Crytek tut das nicht. Daraus schließe ich jetzt, dass die "Veränderungen" von einem Praktikanten im indischen Callcenter geschrieben wurden. Crytek ist seit Entwicklung der CryEngine 3 zu einem Programmierer für Konsolen geworden.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Es hat eben nicht umbedingt was mit rechenleistung zu tun. Denn dann könnte man ja mit einem Biosupdate eine GTX280 auf DX11 patchen. Das ist aber nicht möglich, da die Architektur dies nicht unterstützt - Hardwareseitig. Genau das selbe ist auch bei den Konsolen der Fall.



Dann frage ich mich aber warum zB AMD dedizierte DX11 Karten auf den Markt wirft, die nicht mal im entferntesten in der Lage sind Features wie Tesselation auch nur ansatzweise flüssig darzustellen. Die Architektur (oder wohl eher die unterstütze API) lässt es zwar zu, aber die Rechenleistung des Chips ist zu gering. Aber ein DX11-Etikett verkauft sich eben besser (wo wir wieder beim Thema Marketing wären). Im übrigen verwendet die PlayStation3 schon lange Detesselation. Das  ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als Tesselation, nur wird etwas  verkleinert und nicht vergrößert. Das funktioniert dann auch trotz des RSX-Flaschenhals problemlos und wird alleine über die SPU berechnet.

Es ist eben doch eine Frage der Rechenleistung. Sony oder Microsoft würden ein Spiel das Tesselation unterstützt aber mit maximal 10 FPS läuft nie durch die Qualitätskontrolle lassen. Bei PC Spielen gibt es soetwas wie eine Qualitätskontrolle überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Mai 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> O.o lol?
> Das es 8 nutzt wurde nie behauptet (wenn ja zeig mir die Quelle wo es persönlich von crytek kommt!  )
> Bei mir werden zumindest die 4 Kerne genutzt.
> 
> ...


 1. Wenn man mehr FPS hat kann man noch welche in DS/FSAA/SSAA und andere Qualiaufbesserungen investieren,
Crysis 2: Alles über DirectX 11, 3D ohne Leistungsverlust und 8-Kern-Optimierung - crysis 2, gamescom


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich aber warum zB AMD dedizierte DX11 Karten auf den Markt wirft, die nicht mal im entferntesten in der Lage sind Features wie Tesselation auch nur ansatzweise flüssig darzustellen. Die Architektur (oder wohl eher die unterstütze API) lässt es zwar zu, aber die Rechenleistung des Chips ist zu gering. Aber ein DX11-Etikett verkauft sich eben besser (wo wir wieder beim Thema Marketing wären). Im übrigen verwendet die PlayStation3 schon lange Detesselation. Das  ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als Tesselation, nur wird etwas  verkleinert und nicht vergrößert. Das funktioniert dann auch trotz des RSX-Flaschenhals problemlos und wird alleine über die SPU berechnet.
> 
> Es ist eben doch eine Frage der Rechenleistung. Sony oder Microsoft würden ein Spiel das Tesselation unterstützt aber mit maximal 10 FPS läuft nie durch die Qualitätskontrolle lassen. Bei PC Spielen gibt es soetwas wie eine Qualitätskontrolle überhaupt nicht.


 
Die Leistung einer Hardwareimplementierung ist aber ungleich einer Softwareemulation, sofern die vorhandene Hardware überhaupt dazu in der Lage ist, die Emulation durch zu führen.... 

Genau da liegt ja das Problem, du kannst mit einer DX9 Graka (also auch den Chips in den Konsolen) nicht einfach die Funktionen einer DX11 Architektur emulieren. Das sollte sogar nahezu unmöglich sein, da die "CPU" verdammt viel übernehmen müsste. Die ALUs bei DX9 sind einfach noch nicht so frei programmierbar. Von den Leistungsverlusten mal gar nicht zu reden...

Und was das DX11 "Etikett" angeht, so kann man die kleinen Karten halt immer noch als Accelerator einsetzen für gewisse Funktionen. Ganz abgesehen davon, das man halt die gleiche Architektur wie bei den Top Karten nimmt, da diese eben einen Leistungsgewinn bringen. Warum sollte man auf x% Leistung verzichten, nur weil gewisse Features wie Tesselation nicht sinnvoll eingesetzt werden können?


----------



## Dr. Kucho (26. Mai 2011)

In den Konsolen stecken aber keine "DX9-Grakas", sondern Sonderanfertigungen, die nur für den Einsatz in der speziellen Konsole entwickelt wurden.

By the way: Die PhyreEngine von Sony Computer Entertainment kam unter anderem in Dirt1, Flowers und Race Driver Grid zum Einsatz und nutzt sogar Tesselation für die Terrain Geometrie. PhyreEngine Datenblatt. Einfach mal unter "Basic Performance" auf Seite 22 lesen.

Kaum zu glauben das diese Engine schon ein Jahr auf dem Markt war, als Microsoft DX11 zusammen mit Win7 eingeführt hat...


----------



## McClaine (26. Mai 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Also ich denke doch, das jemand der das Spiel nicht besitzt auch kein qualifiziertes Urteil darüber abgeben kann  Crysis 2 *ist* gut, jedoch unterhalb der Erwartungen einiger Leute.
> Ich stimme natürlich zu, das ein anständiges PC-Spiel freies Speichern sowie detailliertere Grafikeinstellungen bieten _sollte_, jedoch kann man das mit motivierender Story und flüssigem, actionreichen Gameplay aufwiegeln.
> 
> Und alles in allem ist Crysis 2 ein shooter der Oberklasse - sozusagen die E-Klasse unter den shootern. Mit DX11, freiem Speichern und seperaten Grafikeinstellungen wäre es die S-Klasse.
> ...


 
Ist gut mag stimmen, aber nicht für ein Crysis 2. Bei jeder No Name, Neu- Firma oder was auch immer hätte ich gesagt: Wow, was haben die den da gemacht, klasse!
Aber sowas von Crytek? Erfahrungen aus Teil 1 müsten sie schon haben....

-Die Story hat mich überhaupt nicht motiviert. Als ich mit Teil1 fertig war, konnte ich es kaum aushalten ohne Nachfolger. Teil 1 minderstens 5mal komplett durchgezockt. Und was ist jetzt mit Teil 2? 
Überhaupt keinen Bezug zur vergangenheit, keine Stimmung kommt auf, "realismus" fehlanzeige. So ein Irrer wirft mir ne Spritze zu, ah ok, die nehm ich einfach mal... warum, weshalb? Aliens!? WO!? Kämpfe mich doch nur gegen Menschengegner..
Sowas ging mir während des Spielens durch den Kopf, da kommt freude auf... 
E Klasse? Für mich eher Elch Test bei der ersten A Klasse... aber jeder wie er meint und gehört ja nicht hier in den Thread.




Wa1lock schrieb:


> 1. Wenn man mehr FPS hat kann man noch welche in DS/FSAA/SSAA und andere Qualiaufbesserungen investieren,
> Crysis  2: Alles über DirectX 11, 3D ohne Leistungsverlust und  8-Kern-Optimierung - crysis 2, gamescom



Zitat aus dem Link:
"die Cryengine 3 beherrscht aber auch DirectX 10 und 11 und wird in  einigen Monaten mit DX11-Support an Lizenznehmer ausgeliefert."

Hm, die Lachnummer des Jahres. Wer hat das jetzt verbockt? Der PCGH Redakteur, etliche andere Recherchierer oder Crytek? Müde versprechungen, oder wohl eher Lügen?! 
Bin so maßlos enttäuscht, vllt kann der Patch noch was reissen, bin auf die Foreneinträge gespannt...


----------



## Black_Beetle (26. Mai 2011)

boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Ich finds einfach nur peinlich, was Crytek da abzieht. Wenn es schon soweit kommt, dass Gerüchte über einen Bezahl DX11-Patch aufkommen, hat diese Klitsche irgendwas falsch gemacht. DX11 hätte von Anfang an drin sein müssen.


 
Genau dann hätte ich es auch gekauft und vielleicht viele andere auch anstatt es sich im Netz zu ziehen  Selbst DX9 war es mir nicht wert denn als das Bekannt wurde hatte ich kein Interesse mehr an dem Game.


----------



## Exinferis (26. Mai 2011)

Overview | Crytek

Das was da zählt und in dem PDF zählt und sonst nichts.
Und zu den den Fachleuten, die ja scheinbar der Ansicht sind, dass eine CrossPlattform-Engine mit zig Renderpfaden, Fallbacks und so weiter so einfach zu realisieren ist (4 Jahre sind da schon wenig), werde ich später noch was schreiben. Ich denke die Leute hier, die sich wenigstens etwas mit Programmierung (Ich meine kein Scripting.) auskennen und die die Programmierweise unter den Unterschiedlichen DX Versionen kennen, schwingen hier nicht solche Sprüche nach dem Motto "Ich will DX11, das macht alles super und ist voll einfach!".
Ich selbst programmiere seit 26 Jahren in diversen Programmiersprachen und mit diversen Bibliotheken und APIs und ich sage es ist nicht trivial das Optimum aus einer API wie DX heraus zu holen.

Ich glaube die ganzen Flamer hier, kennen noch nicht mal die Unterschiede der unterschiedlichen API-Versionen, ausser den Dingen die auf den "Propaganda"-Papieren stehen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (26. Mai 2011)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> In den Konsolen stecken aber keine "DX9-Grakas", sondern Sonderanfertigungen, die nur für den Einsatz in der speziellen Konsole entwickelt wurden.
> 
> By the way: Die PhyreEngine von Sony Computer Entertainment kam unter anderem in Dirt1, Flowers und Race Driver Grid zum Einsatz und nutzt sogar Tesselation für die Terrain Geometrie. PhyreEngine Datenblatt. Einfach mal unter "Basic Performance" auf Seite 22 lesen.
> 
> Kaum zu glauben das diese Engine schon ein Jahr auf dem Markt war, als Microsoft DX11 zusammen mit Win7 eingeführt hat...


 
Ja es sind sonderanfertigungen jedoch basiert z.B. der GPU von der XBox 360 zu großen teilen auf ATIs R520 Architektur wobei auch Ansätze (Unified Shader) von der späteren R600 Architektur eingeflossen sind. 

Wow, das damalige ATI konnte schon seit der Radeon 8500 "tessellieren" (Kaum zu glauben aber das war *2001*). Einfach die Geometrie aufzuteilen ist einfach aber dazu auch noch eine Hightmap einsetzen bzw. Displacement ging bis DX11 nur bedingt.

Ich denke zudem, dass du den unterschied zwischen 8-16 facher und 64 facher Tessellierung genau so wenig sehen kannst wie jeder andere auch. Deswegen ist das was AMDs Karten leisten können eigentlich vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## McClaine (26. Mai 2011)

Exinferis schrieb:


> Overview | Crytek
> 
> Ich glaube die ganzen Flamer  hier, kennen noch nicht mal die Unterschiede der unterschiedlichen  API-Versionen, ausser den Dingen die auf den "Propaganda"-Papieren  stehen.



Ja dann lass uns doch an deinem Wissensüberschuss teilhaben 
Mir ehrlich gesagt latte, ich bin Endkunde und kein Programierer. DX 11 und sauber Texturen "HÄTTEN" sich einfach ins Game gehört, von Crytek ist man Qualität gewöhnt und nicht so ne Texturpampe, um das gehts mir.
Und im Vorfeld damit zu werben, obwohls gar nicht im Game ist, ist schlicht und ergreifend Betrug


----------



## Exinferis (26. Mai 2011)

Crytek hat nie damit geworben das DX11 bei Release im Spiel ist. 
Davon ab... was denkst Du denn was DX11 Dir bringt, was mit DX9 nicht geht? Nun möchte ich aber was anderes lesen als das vom DX11-Whitepaper.


----------



## AMD (26. Mai 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Link:
> "die Cryengine 3 beherrscht aber auch DirectX 10 und 11 und wird in  einigen Monaten mit DX11-Support an Lizenznehmer ausgeliefert."
> 
> Hm, die Lachnummer des Jahres. Wer hat das jetzt verbockt? Der PCGH Redakteur, etliche andere Recherchierer oder Crytek? Müde versprechungen, oder wohl eher Lügen?!
> Bin so maßlos enttäuscht, vllt kann der Patch noch was reissen, bin auf die Foreneinträge gespannt...


 
Und? Wir sind keine Lizenznehmer der CryEngine 3 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Einfach die Geometrie aufzuteilen ist einfach aber dazu  auch noch eine Hightmap einsetzen bzw. Displacement ging bis DX11 nur  bedingt


 Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben.


Was meckern eig. viele mit vorher werben!
Ihr seht doch vor dem kauf ob DX11 unterstützt wird! Viele Firmen setzen sich bei der Spieleentwicklung gewisse Ziele und sehr oft können einige Dinge nicht eingehalten werden. DX11 war ein Ziel und konnte zum release nicht gehalten werden und richtig offiziell, dass es zu 100% integriert ist wurde nie gesagt, es war lediglich eine Zielsetzung...
Hört langsam echt auf mit eurem Kiddie gehabe zum Thema DX...


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. Mai 2011)

Das vorher werben bezieht sich wohl auf Nvidias Werbung und die offizielle DX11 Unterstützung der CryEngine 3.

Mir ist das aber völlig egal, auch DX11 ändert das konsolige Gameplay a la CoD nicht mehr.


----------



## Jens Oberdieck (26. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß garnicht, was ihr alle noch wollt, ihr redet alle von Betrug und so. DX11 hin oder her, das was die aus DX9 rausholen reicht doch alle mal!!! Teilweise ist der Schooter so schnell, das man die Texturen (auch wenn einige nicht soooo gut sind) kaum noch wahr nimmt. Denn wenn man die ganze Zeit nur durch die Gegend schaut um sich die wunderschönen Highres Texturen anzusehen, ja dann fängt man sich schnell ein Paar Kugeln ein und man überlegt es sich 2x ob man noch weiter "Hans guck in die Luft" spielt. Mal ehrlich, der Schooter macht doch fun
Was mich ein bisschen stört ist das es den DLC Pack nicht für lau gibt, sondern 10,--€ kostet. Und das das mit dem bezahlen und runterladen so blöd geregelt ist. Denn ohne Keditkarte läuft da nix und nicht jeder hat ne Kreditkarte. Und das man seit dem letzten Update die cfg nicht mehr groß ändern kann, aber da gibt es auch ei paar Trix.

Warten wirs ab, was noch auf uns zu kommt.
Also bis dahin, immer schön den Kopp hinhalten und nicht bummeln bei dem Game

Gruß Jens


----------



## AMD (26. Mai 2011)

Nunja, wenn nvidia was auf die eigene Page schreibt, ist das ja keine Ankündigung von Crytek! Außerdem hat nvidia ja deutlich vor dem release das dx11 wieder entfernt... also wer dann Crysis 2 kauft und sich wundert warum kein DX11 support ist sollte sich mal selber hinterfragen...


----------



## m-o-m-o (26. Mai 2011)

Bleibt aber noch das hier:
Cryengine 3: DirectX-11-Version kommt angeblich bald, Crysis 2 vermutlich ebenfalls DX11 - directx 11, cryengine 3
Cryengine 3: PC mischt weiterhin vorne mit, bereit für DirectX 11 - crytek, cryengine 3

Ich denke die meisten Spieler sind nur enttäuscht von dem Konsolenport. DX11 ist mehr ein Symbol für die Fortschrittlichkeit des PCs, während bei den meisten Spielen DX9 Only mit Konsolenport gleichgesetzt wird. (Häufig auch zu recht, wenn ich das anmerken darf )


----------



## A.N.D.I. (26. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch enttäuscht von Crysis 2. Die Grafik ist gut, wobei die  Beleuchtung das Bild dominiert, die widerum einige  Texturschlechtigkeiten überdeckt.
 Was mich aber am meisten stört, sind diese bescheuerten  Konsolenanleihen. Das wären die veringerte Sichtweite, kein  Grafikeinstellungsmenü, Checkpointspeichersystem und das enge  Leveldesign. Es gibt bestimmt noch mehr zu bemängeln, aber mir fällt  nichts mehr ein.
Levelgestaltung ist großartig, leider ist sie zu klein, um Jeeps  ausgiebig zu nutzen. Munition gab es an jeder verdammten Ecke. Man hätte  den Spieler doch zur Sparsamkeit zwingen können. Dann hätten Objekte,  explosive Fässer, Autos etc. einen Sinn gehabt.
In der Mission "Verkehrschaos" bin ich mit dem BMT an einer Laterne  hängen geblieben. In Crysis 1 hätte ich mit dem Panzer eine fette Palme  einfach umgefahren.
Die Zerstörung ist auch nicht so der Bringer. Stattdessen bekommt sie  nur in Form von Scripts zu sehen, die mich aber auch nicht  beeindruckten.
Die Story, ohne den Verlgeich mit C1 zu machen, war in Ordnung. Aber als  Fortsetzung zum ersten Teil war sie einfach nur schlecht. Der  Protagonist brachte kein Wort über die Lippen. Stattdessen musste ich  das Gelaber von diesem scheiß Anzug ertragen. Wo sind die Charaktere aus  dem ersten Teil geblieben? Wo ist Nomad? Ich fand ihn großartig, da er  nicht stumm war und einen tollen schwarzen Humor hatte. Psyscho war auch  toll, jedoch wäre mir Nomad als Protagonist lieber gewesen.
Cutscenes sind eine Seltenheit. Die sind sowieso überlüssig gewesen, da Alcatraz nichts sagte. 
Das Ende war ja der Hammer. 
Alcatraz steht auf, wird nach seinem Namen gefragt und er antwortete mit Prophet's Synchro: "Man nennt mich Prophet."
Wow! Dafür habe ich das Spiel also gespielt?! Von dem fehlenden Endgegner will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. 

Trotzdem ist Crysis 2 ein gutes Spiel, welches aber meiner Meinung nach  den Kürzeren gegen den Vorgänger zieht. Crytek hat soviel verschenkt.  Schade.


----------



## hfb (26. Mai 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Das Spiel sieht mit DX9 besser aus als jeder andere DX11 Titel auf dem Markt (ausgenommen Metro 2033)
> Das Spiel sieht auch weitaus besser aus als der erste Teil


 
Nein und nein.


----------



## Anchorage (27. Mai 2011)

Jens Oberdieck schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht, was ihr alle noch wollt, ihr redet alle von Betrug und so. DX11 hin oder her, das was die aus DX9 rausholen reicht doch alle mal!!! Teilweise ist der Schooter so schnell, das man die Texturen (auch wenn einige nicht soooo gut sind) kaum noch wahr nimmt. Denn wenn man die ganze Zeit nur durch die Gegend schaut um sich die wunderschönen Highres Texturen anzusehen, ja dann fängt man sich schnell ein Paar Kugeln ein und man überlegt es sich 2x ob man noch weiter "Hans guck in die Luft" spielt. Mal ehrlich, der Schooter macht doch fun
> Was mich ein bisschen stört ist das es den DLC Pack nicht für lau gibt, sondern 10,--€ kostet. Und das das mit dem bezahlen und runterladen so blöd geregelt ist. Denn ohne Keditkarte läuft da nix und nicht jeder hat ne Kreditkarte. Und das man seit dem letzten Update die cfg nicht mehr groß ändern kann, aber da gibt es auch ei paar Trix.
> 
> Warten wirs ab, was noch auf uns zu kommt.
> ...



Ich wollte nur sagen das wir so wie du es Beschreibst in der Grafikentwicklung nicht weiterkommen. Es muss weitergehen dafür muss eine ordentlich DX 11 Unterstützung her + HI-Res Textutren. Glaube mir ich sehe immer genau hin und wenn ich teilweise die Waschtexturen schon auf der Waffe sehe wird mir Übel, kein Gescheites AA dabei auch auf Hardcore hab ich das Flimmern gesehen. Keine richtige Shadow Map nicht mal richtig aufgelöste Texturen, laufen bestimmt auf 16 x 16. Ich habe ein Geruckel wie in Crysis erwartet  
Ich fand es damals schon so spannend wie man das Letzte aus der Hardware rausquetschen konnte. Crysis ist und bleibt die referenz für Grafik auch wenn die explosionen nicht so toll sind so ist doch dieses Spiel eine eigene Grafische Welt in die Crysis 2 vllt nie einfliesen wird.


----------



## Anchorage (27. Mai 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Crysis ist und bleibt die referenz für Grafik auch wenn die explosionen nicht so toll sind so ist doch dieses Spiel eine eigene Grafische Welt in die Crysis 2 vllt nie einfliesen wird.



Wie mir halt dieser Satz eingefallen ist.


----------



## r34ln00b (27. Mai 2011)

crysis ist und bleibt die techdemo schlechthin... wobei ich metro optisch weitaus schöner finde.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. Mai 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben.


 
Was würdest du nicht unterschreiben? Das Tessellation von polygonen ohne Displacement einfach ist oder das es erst seit DX11 besser und standardisiert unterstützt wird?

Ersteres ist aber ein Simple Operation, die einfach auszuführen ist. Displacement dazu macht die sache dann schon tricky aber immer noch nicht schwierig man muss es nur beim Modelling berücksichtigen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (27. Mai 2011)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> crysis ist und bleibt die techdemo schlechthin... wobei ich metro optisch weitaus schöner finde.



1. stimmt.

2. jein - die "Unterwelt" ist tatsächlich fast konkurrenzlos gut gemacht, die Licht- und Schatteneffekte sind nach wie vor Referenz.
Aber die "Oberwelt" sieht dagegen total lieblos und trist aus. Und nicht etwa trist wegen atomarer Verseuchung, sondern weil die Grafik "draußen" qualitativ ewig weit von der grandiosen Unterweltoptik entfernt ist und mich in dieser Hinsicht total enttäuscht hat. (ganz davon abgesehen, das ich das Gameplay in der Oberwelt und in Moskaus Gebäuden total träge, zäh, langweilig und bis auf die Bibliothek unspannend finde.)

(Welche DX11-Effekte hatte Metro 2033 (außer Tesselation und erweiterte Tiefenschärfe) eigentlich noch zu bieten ?)

_______________


Mich wundert immer wieder, daß so viele die Grafik von C1 und C2 vergleichen...C1 spielt auf einer Insel mit Wald, Dschugel, Strand etc. - C2 spielt in NY mit Straßenschluchten, Hochhäusern, Parkhäusern, Parks etc.

Das einzige, was man wirklich vergleichen kann, sind doch die Texturen und die Physik:
Texturen sind bei C2 größtenteils totaler Schrott und die Physik beruht bei C2 hauptsächlich auf Skripts. 

Aber sonst ist die Grafik doch nun wirklich x-mal abwechslungsreicher und die Action ist auch besser als bei C1.

Denn mal ehrlich, wo gibt's bei C1 so richtig geile und spektakuläre Action ?
Eigentlich erst im drittletzten Level nach "Paradise Lost" und zum Schluss auf dem Flugzeugträger, aber sonst...?

Klar, ich find's nach wie vor schön, bei C1 durch Bilderbuchgrafik zu laufen / fahren und auf verschiedenste Arten die Koreaner plattzumachen, aber die Inszenierung ist bei C2 entschieden besser gelungen.

Wenn C2 dann noch scharfe Texturen, weniger Blur, eine wirklich zerstörbarere Welt und mehr Bezug zum 1. Teil hätte, wär's einer der geilsten Shooter überhaupt, aber so bleibt dem geneigten PC-Gamer BIS JETZT nur Konsolengrafik mit streckenweise toller Action in einem Spiel, das eigentlich auch völlig anders heißen könnte, wäre nicht zufällig der Nanosuit mit drin...


----------



## Anchorage (27. Mai 2011)

Nightlight schrieb:


> 1. stimmt.
> 
> 2. jein - die "Unterwelt" ist tatsächlich fast konkurrenzlos gut gemacht, die Licht- und Schatteneffekte sind nach wie vor Referenz.
> Aber die "Oberwelt" sieht dagegen total lieblos und trist aus. Und nicht etwa trist wegen atomarer Verseuchung, sondern weil die Grafik "draußen" qualitativ ewig weit von der grandiosen Unterweltoptik entfernt ist und mich in dieser Hinsicht total enttäuscht hat. (ganz davon abgesehen, das ich das Gameplay in der Oberwelt und in Moskaus Gebäuden total träge, zäh, langweilig und bis auf die Bibliothek unspannend finde.)
> ...



Ganz ehrlich ich muss sagen ich hatte genügend Action am Anfang besonders die KVA mit Palmen zu erschlagen oder mit Boten zu bewerfen hat echt bock gemacht . Und damals in der Techdemo zu CryEngine 3  haben die auf Häuser Geschosen und es sind fette brocken runtergecknalt das geht in Crysis 2 garnicht. Auserdem ist die Story bei Crysis 2 echt totaler Schrott. Das Spiel hat nichts mit dem ersten Crysis zu tun, in Crysis waren die Aliens überhaupt blau und wo sind die geblieben das erfährt man garnicht. Crysis 2 ist ein Komplet Fail des Jahres. Es wurde verkonsoliert auserdem fehlt mir ein richtiger Sprint und Kraft Modus das hätten die nicht weglassen sollen. Crysis 2 der null taktik Shooter indem du alles wegballerst weil die Ki zu dumm ist sich zu ducken der in der Luft stecken Bleibt. Crysis 2 hat von mir bei Metacitic nur 1 Punkt bekommen. Das erste Crysis volle 10


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Mai 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur sagen das wir so wie du es Beschreibst in der Grafikentwicklung nicht weiterkommen. Es muss weitergehen dafür muss eine ordentlich DX 11 Unterstützung her + HI-Res Textutren. Glaube mir ich sehe immer genau hin und wenn ich teilweise die Waschtexturen schon auf der Waffe sehe wird mir Übel, kein Gescheites AA dabei auch auf Hardcore hab ich das Flimmern gesehen. Keine richtige Shadow Map nicht mal richtig aufgelöste Texturen, laufen bestimmt auf 16 x 16. Ich habe ein Geruckel wie in Crysis erwartet
> Ich fand es damals schon so spannend wie man das Letzte aus der Hardware rausquetschen konnte. Crysis ist und bleibt die referenz für Grafik auch wenn die explosionen nicht so toll sind so ist doch dieses Spiel eine eigene Grafische Welt in die Crysis 2 vllt nie einfliesen wird.


 
Dir wäre es also lieber gewesen, wenn es so gewesen wäre, wie damals bei Crysis 1?
Das hätte für dich bedeutet, dass C2 auf deinem System nur mit sehr großen Abstrichen gelaufen wäre. Und das soll dann "spannend" sein?
Ich kann dir sagen was passiert wäre, wenn C2 technisch genau so anspruchsvoll gewesen wäre wie C1. Dann hätten genau die Leute die das jetzt fordern (so wie du), genau so über die Unfähigkeit von Crytek gemeckert, weil C2 ja viiiieeeellll zu schlecht optimiert und programmiert sei. Merkste wat????

Ich finde es immer wieder witzig, dass Leute es anscheinend lieber gehabt hätten, dass C2 auf ihrem System nur so schnell gelaufen wäre, wie eine Dia-Show, Hauptsache gute Grafik....

Wenn dir die Texturen zu verpixelt sind, dann spiel doch mit SGSSAA oder Downsampling. Das glättet Texturen wirkungsvoll, und die Anforderungen an deine Graka werden höher gehievt als bei Crysis 1. 




Anchorage schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich muss sagen ich hatte genügend Action am Anfang besonders die KVA mit Palmen zu erschlagen oder mit Boten zu bewerfen hat echt bock gemacht . Und damals in der Techdemo zu CryEngine 3  haben die auf Häuser Geschosen und es sind fette brocken runtergecknalt das geht in Crysis 2 garnicht. Auserdem ist die Story bei Crysis 2 echt totaler Schrott. Das Spiel hat nichts mit dem ersten Crysis zu tun, in Crysis waren die Aliens überhaupt blau und wo sind die geblieben das erfährt man garnicht. Crysis 2 ist ein Komplet Fail des Jahres. Es wurde verkonsoliert auserdem fehlt mir ein richtiger Sprint und Kraft Modus das hätten die nicht weglassen sollen. Crysis 2 der null taktik Shooter indem du alles wegballerst weil die Ki zu dumm ist sich zu ducken der in der Luft stecken Bleibt. Crysis 2 hat von mir bei Metacitic nur 1 Punkt bekommen. Das erste Crysis volle 10



Etwas übertrieben wie ich finde. Crysis 2 ist im Singleplayer einer der besten Shooter die es gibt. Nicht so ein Schrott wie Call of Duty oder Medal Of Honor (beide Serien haben meistens gar keine Story) oder Homefront (viel zu kurz). Ich persönlich fand C1 gegenüber C2 fast schon langweilig...und wenn man schon der Meinung ist, dass Crysis 2 eine schlechte Story hat, dann sollte man auch so ehrlich sein und zugeben, dass Crysis 1 mit Sicherheit auch kein Meilenstein war, was die Story angeht. KVA, Aliens, durch Gänge schweben und auf Kaulquappen schießen....Oh Mann...


----------



## Emani (27. Mai 2011)

Das Stimmt wohl...DX hat nix mit guter Grafik zu tun...sondern mehr mit Effekten und der Schnick schnack....mal ehrlich in DX 9 gabs noch kein besseres Spiel als Crysis 1 und 2 eben....ausser was noch gut war für damalige verhätnisse und bisschen auch noch ist COD MW1 und MW 2 was auch sehr nett aussieht....es kommt immer auf die Engine an...und was die daraus machen....ich kann meine Arbeit auch entweder sehr gut oder schlecht machen.....


----------



## Anchorage (27. Mai 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Dir wäre es also lieber gewesen, wenn es so gewesen wäre, wie damals bei Crysis 1?
> Das hätte für dich bedeutet, dass C2 auf deinem System nur mit sehr großen Abstrichen gelaufen wäre. Und das soll dann "spannend" sein?
> Ich kann dir sagen was passiert wäre, wenn C2 technisch genau so anspruchsvoll gewesen wäre wie C1. Dann hätten genau die Leute die das jetzt fordern (so wie du), genau so über die Unfähigkeit von Crytek gemeckert, weil C2 ja viiiieeeellll zu schlecht optimiert und programmiert sei. Merkste wat????
> 
> ...



SGSSAA wird bei den Texturen nix Bringen achja Downsampling 2880 x 1640 benutze ich selber in fast allen Spielen. Crysis war bei mir der Ansporn für neue Hardware ich hatte eine x1950 Pro eine 8600 GTS ein 8800 Ultra dan eine ATI 5770 jetzt eine GTX 470. Die Frames bei Crysis gingen pro Grakka immer um 5 Frames rauf. Crysis 2 sieht aus wie das erste Crysis in mitleren Settings. Besonders mit Mods kein Spiel kann bis jetzt Crysis toppen. 


Aber Frage was hat der 2 Teil mit dem ersten gemeinsam auser Prophet. Ich habe gedacht die erzählen die Story von den Luska weiter.

Aus dieser hinsicht ist das Spiel für mich ein Flop.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Mai 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> SGSSAA wird bei den Texturen nix Bringen



Natürlich bringt das was. "Normales" AA glättet nur Objektkanten, während SGSSAA das gesamte Bild glättet, also auch die Texturen.

Nachzulesen hier:
Radeon HD 5870: Die erste Direct-X-11-Grafikkarte im Benchmark-Test - Radeon HD 5870 Test, HD 5850, HD 5800, DirectX 11, Benchmark, Grafikkarte - Seite 6




Anchorage schrieb:


> 2880 x 1640 benutze ich selber in fast allen Spielen.



Hm. Mit einer GTX 470 dürfte bei dieser Auflösung nicht allzu viel Freude bzw. vernünftige Framerates rauskommen, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass selbst eine GTX580 in vielen Spielen mit Downsampling schon an ihre Grenzen kommt. Es sei denn natürlich man dreht die Details ordentlich runter, aber mit reduzierten Details ist Downsampling auch irgendwie witzlos.


----------



## Hübie (27. Mai 2011)

Natürlich glättet SSAA Texturen, aber wenn der Inhalt schon mies ist wirds nicht besser. Jedoch fielen mir nur ca 10% der Texturen negativ auf. Vieles kann man schon mit angepassten Level of detail verschönern und mit global illumination sowie SSAO ausleuchten. Ich habe mir ne eigen cfg zusammengestellt die meiner Meinung nach das optimum darstellt (hatte ich glaub ich auch mal hier hochgeladen).
Tesselation würde bei den detaillierten Charakteren sowie so nur bedingt was bringen. Ich wünsche mir einfach nur ein paar schärfere Texturen und ein DLC der die Zwischenzeit von C1 zu C2 thematisiert...


----------



## Anchorage (27. Mai 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Natürlich bringt das was. "Normales" AA glättet nur Objektkanten, während SGSSAA das gesamte Bild glättet, also auch die Texturen.
> 
> Hm. Mit einer GTX 470 dürfte bei dieser Auflösung nicht allzu viel Freude bzw. vernünftige Framerates rauskommen, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass selbst eine GTX580 in vielen Spielen mit Downsampling schon an ihre Grenzen kommt. Es sei denn natürlich man dreht die Details ordentlich runter, aber mit reduzierten Details ist Downsampling auch irgendwie witzlos.



Crysis 2 Extrem mit 2880 x 1640 das Spiel leuft dabei mit 20 - 40 FPS.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Mai 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir einfach nur ein paar schärfere Texturen und ein DLC der die Zwischenzeit von C1 zu C2 thematisiert...



Da gebe ich dir auf jeden Fall recht.
Aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass es einen DLC zu diesem Thema nicht geben wird. Ich denke eher, dass es so laufen wird, wie auch damals bei Crysis 1. Irgendwann wird es wahrscheinlich einen neuen Vollpreistitel geben der sich dann beispielsweise Crysis 2:Warhead nennt, ebenfalls im zerstörten New York spielt, und Prophets Geschichte erzählt. Das würde zu Crytek passen.




Anchorage schrieb:


> Crysis 2 Extrem mit 2880 x 1640 das Spiel leuft dabei mit 20 - 40 FPS.



Genau das meinte ich. Wenn die Framerate in einem Shooter auf bis zu 20Fps runter geht, dann ist nicht mehr wirklich gut spielbar. Und Crysis 2 ist ja wie wir alle wissen kein Musterbeispiel für anspruchsvolle Grafik.


----------



## Hübie (27. Mai 2011)

Man muss Crytek jedoch eines lassen: Die Engine ist gut optimiert. Die Frameraten und die Verteilung ist sehr gleichmäßig und relativ konstant (je nach Setting von Grafik und Umwelt).
Mich interssiert momentan sowie so nur der Hexer und Duke


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Mai 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Mich interssiert momentan sowie so nur der Hexer und Duke



Yeah. Geralt rules


----------



## Rizzard (27. Mai 2011)

Ich bin eh schon gespannt, ob neben dem DX11-Patch auch noch ein Texture-Pack erscheint.
Interessant wird auch der Vergleich bei der Performance zwischen vorher - nachher.
Desweiteren wird sich der Texture-Pack (sofern es ihn wirklich gibt) wohl stark auf den VRam auswirken.

Man wird sehen.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub eher nicht, das es noch ein Textur-Paket geben wird. Warum auch? Bis jetzt gibt es das nicht, und der Aufwand ist mehr oder weniger gleich Null. Ich hoffe doch, die haben eh bei der Entwicklung bessere Texturen genutzt und dann nur runter gerechnet.... Somit müsste man halt nur die Texturen neu rechnen lassen und ausliefern. Das wars dann auch schon.

Ich glaub eher, das dann die Leistung halt ins Bodenlose fällt und/oder gar keine besseren vorhanden sind..


----------



## Rizzard (27. Mai 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher nicht, das es noch ein Textur-Paket geben wird. Warum auch?


 
Er nennt zwar keine Quelle, aber hoffen wir einfach mal auf Insiderwissen.



Alan Asleep schrieb:


> also:
> 1. Highres Texture pack fuer Leute mit 1GB und 2GB (!) Karten kommt. (wird wohl unabhaengig sein von DX11)
> 2. DX11 Patch kommt. (mit Tesselation, POM, coolen Particles, noch besserem DOF usw... sieht hammergeil aus)
> 3. Modding SDK kommt.
> ...


 
Wieviel Wahrheitsgehalt letzt endlich drin steckt, wird sich zeigen müssen.


----------



## Hübie (27. Mai 2011)

Das dass SDK mitte Juni kommt is bekannt... Der Rest scheint mir wie eine Glaskugel-Wahreit zu sein


----------



## Spinal (27. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt. Über "blow your mind" DX11 muss jetzt erstmal lachen. Ich glaube einfach nicht dran.

bye
Spinal


----------



## sirbenni1993 (27. Mai 2011)

@AMD: Glaubst Du! Ich kenne mich sehr gut aus mit Beiden CryEngine's! Es ist nicht so schwer. Zeichnen kann ich Gute und sehr sehr gut mit dem Programm kann ich auch umgehen, ich würde es auf jeden fall in 2 Wochen schaffen.!

Und ich mach mich nicht Lächerlich, das ist Tatsache!


Gruß


----------



## Cook2211 (27. Mai 2011)

sirbenni1993 schrieb:
			
		

> @AMD: Glaubst Du! Ich kenne mich sehr gut aus mit Beiden CryEngine's! Es ist nicht so schwer. Zeichnen kann ich Gute und sehr sehr gut mit dem Programm kann ich auch umgehen, ich würde es auf jeden fall in 2 Wochen schaffen.!
> 
> Und ich mach mich nicht Lächerlich, das ist Tatsache!
> 
> Gruß



Was möchtest du damit konkret sagen?


----------



## Hübie (27. Mai 2011)

sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> @AMD: Glaubst Du! Ich kenne mich sehr gut aus mit Beiden CryEngine's! Es ist nicht so schwer. Zeichnen kann ich Gute und sehr sehr gut mit dem Programm kann ich auch umgehen, ich würde es auf jeden fall in 2 Wochen schaffen.!
> 
> Und ich mach mich nicht Lächerlich, das ist Tatsache!
> 
> ...


 
Dann frage ich mich wieso du nicht bei Crytek oder so arbeitest?  Talente braucht die Spieleindustrie immer.


----------



## AMD (27. Mai 2011)

sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> @AMD: Glaubst Du! Ich kenne mich sehr gut aus mit Beiden CryEngine's! Es ist nicht so schwer. Zeichnen kann ich Gute und sehr sehr gut mit dem Programm kann ich auch umgehen, ich würde es auf jeden fall in 2 Wochen schaffen.!
> 
> Und ich mach mich nicht Lächerlich, das ist Tatsache!
> 
> ...


 Da ich den aktuell größten Crysis Server programmiert habe, behaupte ich nach wie vor mich auch ein wenig mit der CryEngine auszukennen und du es definitiv nicht schaffen würdest!
Schonmal mit dem DX SDK gearbeitet? Du bekommst doch bestimmt nichtmal ein Objekt gerendert


----------



## m-o-m-o (27. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne AMDs Arbeit und kann das sehr gut bestätigen 

Er versteht durchaus etwas von den Crysis Interna.


----------



## Hübie (27. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie artet das hier mal wieder in Längenvergleiche aus. Reißt euch mal am Riemen. Wenn ihr Können habt beweist es, denn große Töne kann jeder spucken.
Sorry für den Ton aber das ist echt untere Schiene.
Skripte zu programmieren ist etwas anderes als in eine Engine aktiv einzugreifen und den code zu modifizieren und/oder Bibliotheken zu integrieren, Shader zu schreiben etc...
Keine Ahnung was du am größten Server alles gemacht hast aber das hat sicher nicht viel mit CryEngine 3 & D3D11 zu tun...


----------



## AMD (27. Mai 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Irgendwie artet das hier mal wieder in Längenvergleiche aus. Reißt euch mal am Riemen. Wenn ihr Können habt beweist es, denn große Töne kann jeder spucken.
> Sorry für den Ton aber das ist echt untere Schiene.
> Skripte zu programmieren ist etwas anderes als in eine Engine aktiv einzugreifen und den code zu modifizieren und/oder Bibliotheken zu integrieren, Shader zu schreiben etc...
> Keine Ahnung was du am größten Server alles gemacht hast aber das hat sicher nicht viel mit CryEngine 3 & D3D11 zu tun...


 
Ach was 
Ich kenne mich auch ganz gut in Sachen Engine-Programmierung aus - auch wenn ich zurzeit eher mit openGL arbeite - kann ich gut einschätzen was da dahinter steckt und wenn jetzt hier so jemand ankommt und meint er könne das in 2 Wochen mit allen features integrieren, der hat einfach keine Ahnung! Solche Leuten kotzen einen einfach nur an! Erzählen irgendwelche Sachen wie gut Sie sind und vermutlich reichts gerade mal für ein Hello World Programm...

Das hat auch nix mit "Längenvergleich" zutun. Da wird einem einfach nur schlecht wenn so ein Kiddie behauptest DX11 komplett in 2 Wochen zu integrieren. Das sowas unrealistisch ist sollte dir wohl auch bewusst sein.
Vermutlich ist doch seine einzelne "sehr gute" Erfahrung mit der CryEngine paar Objekte in Sandbox zu platzieren...


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Irgendwie artet das hier mal wieder in Längenvergleiche aus. Reißt euch mal am Riemen. Wenn ihr Können habt beweist es, denn große Töne kann jeder spucken.
> Sorry für den Ton aber das ist echt untere Schiene.
> Skripte zu programmieren ist etwas anderes als in eine Engine aktiv einzugreifen und den code zu modifizieren und/oder Bibliotheken zu integrieren, Shader zu schreiben etc...
> Keine Ahnung was du am größten Server alles gemacht hast aber das hat sicher nicht viel mit CryEngine 3 & D3D11 zu tun...



Sign

@sirbenni1993, AMD 
Ist klar.Ihr seid Leute, die die Cry-Engine programmieren können, und die sich vor allem mit der Cry-Engine auskennen....


----------



## Hübie (28. Mai 2011)

Wenn die beiden Knallköpfe (das ist keine Beleidigung ) sich zusammentun würden könnte sie es ja versuchen und einen Aufschrei in der Welt verbreiten, weil private Anwender eher DX11 integrieren konnten als Crytek. Allerdings ist das ebenso utopisch wie eine vollständige Integration innerhalb von 2 Wochen einer einzelnen Person.

LG Hübie

btw: An was für einer Engine mit welchem Ziel entwickelst du eigentlich, AMD??


----------



## AMD (28. Mai 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Wenn die beiden Knallköpfe (das ist keine Beleidigung ) sich zusammentun würden könnte sie es ja versuchen und einen Aufschrei in der Welt verbreiten, weil private Anwender eher DX11 integrieren konnten als Crytek. Allerdings ist das ebenso utopisch wie eine vollständige Integration innerhalb von 2 Wochen einer einzelnen Person.
> 
> LG Hübie
> 
> btw: An was für einer Engine mit welchem Ziel entwickelst du eigentlich, AMD??


 
Für Crysis 2 werde ich sicherlich keine Mods machen, da das Spiel in meinen Augen leider einiges falsch gemacht hat - vorallem auf Multiplayer ebene da natürlich das für mich interessant ist. Daher gibts weiterhin nur support für Crysis 1 von meiner Seite aus.


Ich bin mir noch garnicht so ganz im klaren was mit meiner Engine genau werden soll... Ich schreibe immer in der Uni ein wenig daran weiter (wenn die Vorlesung mal wieder langweilig ist  ) und eig. gehts da gut vorran, da ich ja doch schon paar Wochen dran arbeite.
Solche Dinge wie 3D Objekte aus einer Datei laden, Texturen laden bzw. aufs Objekt mappen (Mipmapping), Kollisionserkennung, etc. sind schon alles fertig integriert... Die Woche mal paar Wettereffekte bauen und das Wasser muss ich nochmal überarbeiten (sieht noch ein wenig ugly aus  )... Mich würde ja ein kleiner 3D Shooter reitzen aber naja, erstmal soll das Grundgerüst komplett stehen danach kann man schauen was draus wird.


----------



## Hübie (28. Mai 2011)

Mach doch erst mal ne Techdemo draus. Mit verschiedenen Settings aus der Umwelt (kanadische Landschaft, Wüste, Stadt und karibischen Strand z.B.)  Wie weit optimierst du sowas denn? Nutzt du OGL und/oder D3D??
Dann kannst du dir immer noch genug Konzepte ausdenken (hätte da ein paar Ideen ). Das Rad neu erfinden kann man nicht aber runder machen geht immer.


----------



## AMD (28. Mai 2011)

Hübie schrieb:


> Mach doch erst mal ne Techdemo draus. Mit verschiedenen Settings aus der Umwelt (kanadische Landschaft, Wüste, Stadt und karibischen Strand z.B.)  Wie weit optimierst du sowas denn? Nutzt du OGL und/oder D3D??
> Dann kannst du dir immer noch genug Konzepte ausdenken (hätte da ein paar Ideen ). Das Rad neu erfinden kann man nicht aber runder machen geht immer.


 
Ich habe ja schon eine kleine Szene modelliert! Paar Häuser und ein Strand dran... nix Weltbewegendes aber naja, ich finds okay  Für die Entwicklung des Codes brauche ich ja auch nicht riesige Maps.
Nutzen tue ich zurzeit OGL. Irgendwie sprach mich OGL bei diesem Projekt einfach mehr an als D3D - warum auch immer... 

Ich weiss nur gerade leider nicht genau, was du hören willst bei deiner Frage wiewit ich das optimiere?
Ich versuche immer das maximum an performance zu bekommen! Heißt also die Codes werden effizient geschrieben. Wenn ich bedenke wie ich angefangen habe 
Ganz am anfang der Engine habe ich jedes Objekt per Frame NEU aus dem Objektfile geladen (da war ich froh das mein Modelformat ging und es geladen wird^^) - danach packte ich alle Daten in den Arbeitsspeicher! Die CPU Last ging schon enorm runter. Wenn man bedenkt was das an Leistung benötigt die Datei immer wieder zu öffnen und neu zu laden... macht was aus.
Bei Highpolygone Szenen (hatte mal ein riesiges Terrain gerendert) war natürlich auch der RAM zu langsam... Mittlerweile liegt das natürlich alles im VRAM der Grafikkarte... das macht teilweise echt Welten aus und der CPU hat quasi nur am Anfang beim Laden was zutun 

Hab vorhin erstmal eine Skybox integriert und sieht für den Anfang auch ganz nett aus... Möchte nachher mal noch ein vernüftiges System für Lichtquellen einbauen (paar Grundsachen stehen dafür schon aber sie können nicht extern über andere Files eingebunden werden).


----------



## Spinal (28. Mai 2011)

Ist zwar alles Off topic. Aber zeig doch mal ein paar Screenshots 

bye
Spinal


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. Mai 2011)

Kann es sein, dass sich Crysis 2 unter Erwartungen verkauft?

Bei Amazon UK kostet der Spaß nur noch 14 Pfund (ca. 16€). Als CoD Ersatz wird das Spiel doch schneller interessant als gedacht 
Selbst die Konsolenversionen gibt es nur für etwa 27€.

Dann seh ich mir mal den Patch an und sobald das Spiel für 10 Pfund hinterhergeschmissen wird fliegt CoD 7 von der Platte


----------



## AMD (28. Mai 2011)

Spinal schrieb:


> Ist zwar alles Off topic. Aber zeig doch mal ein paar Screenshots
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 Joa warum nicht.

Bitte nicht zuviel erwarten, ich mache das schließlich nur nebenbei ein wenig zur Uni 
Hab zurzeit auch nur ein Bild hier auf dem PC da ich das vorallem am Netbook programmiere - eben wegen der Uni aber dafür ist das Bild ziemlich aktuell.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei interesse kann ich ja nochmal paar machen


----------



## McClaine (28. Mai 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Und? Wir sind keine Lizenznehmer der CryEngine 3
> 
> 
> Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben.
> ...



Hör du lieber mit dem "Kiddie gehabe" auf . 
Anscheinend war DX überhaupt nicht geplant sonst wärs schon beim Release integriert gewesen oder dann mit nem Patch nachgereicht worden. Also haben se im Vorfeld (DX11 möglich...) Bullshit erzählt. Genauso wie das Konsolero Grafikmenü!? Wirb du mal mit nem Porsche und stellst deinem Kunden dann nen Fiat hin, der Ärgert sich genauso 




Jens Oberdieck schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht, was ihr alle noch  wollt, ihr redet alle von Betrug und so. DX11 hin oder her, das was die  aus DX9 rausholen reicht doch alle mal!!! Teilweise ist der Schooter so  schnell, das man die Texturen (auch wenn einige nicht soooo gut sind)  kaum noch wahr nimmt. Denn wenn man die ganze Zeit nur durch die Gegend  schaut um sich die wunderschönen Highres Texturen anzusehen, ja dann  fängt man sich schnell ein Paar Kugeln ein und man überlegt es sich 2x  ob man noch weiter "Hans guck in die Luft" spielt. Mal ehrlich, der  Schooter macht doch fun
> Was mich ein bisschen stört ist das es den  DLC Pack nicht für lau gibt, sondern 10,--€ kostet. Und das das mit dem  bezahlen und runterladen so blöd geregelt ist. Denn ohne Keditkarte  läuft da nix und nicht jeder hat ne Kreditkarte. Und das man seit dem  letzten Update die cfg nicht mehr groß ändern kann, aber da gibt es auch  ei paar Trix.
> 
> Warten wirs ab, was noch auf uns zu kommt.
> ...



Der "Schooter" (lol) macht mir und eine Menge anderen Leuten eben keinen  Fun aufgrund der beschriebenen Dinge. Keinen Bock mehr alles zu  wiederholen. Das Thema ist schon wieder durch bei mir.
Nach 3 Monaten immer noch keine konkrete Verbesserung in Sicht, also kommts eben nicht mehr auf den PC. Schade um die 19Eur für den Key


----------



## DarkMo (29. Mai 2011)

also so wie ich das verstanden hab, biete die ENGINE dx11 support. was die engine nutzer (die lizensnehmer) im endeffekt von der angebotspalette auch wirklich nutzen, is wieder was ganz anderes. mit nem stahträger kann man auch nen wolkenkratzer bauen - muss es aber nich.

ich denke mal, das is wohl das grundverständigungsproblem. abgesehen davon bin ich auch der meinung, das es gerade für crysis schon peinlich is, NICHT alles was möglich is, zu machen. denn dafür steht die "serie" ja schließlich irgendwo ^^


----------



## McClaine (30. Mai 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich denke mal, das is wohl das grundverständigungsproblem. abgesehen davon bin ich auch der meinung, das es gerade für crysis schon peinlich is, NICHT alles was möglich is, zu machen. denn dafür steht die "serie" ja schließlich irgendwo ^^



So siehts aus


----------



## John-800 (2. Juni 2011)

Also dieses gebashe und trauriges Halbwissen hier.... manche sollten sich was schämen und mir wurds schlecht nach paar Seiten!

1. Cryteks Crysis steht nunmal für Grafikpracht und Hardwaremassenbenchzerstörung! Da erwartet man von Crysis 2 doch wohl kaum was anderes? Ebenso den aktuellen Stand der Technik und ja war das dx 7 oder dx 8? weiss es nicht mehr.... 9 villeicht....

2. Vonwegen Konsolole... PC lead plattform oder sonstiges gebrubbel hier... die haben Primär für die Konsole programmiert. FAKT! PUNKT! AUS!!! Sieht jeder Blinde an den Texturen, dx 9 und ja das haben die Konsolen!!! 3 Kerne und allein schon bevor man das Spiel überhaupt spielt "PRESS START BUTTON" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Verdammt nochmal ich hab auf meiner Tastatur keinen "START BUTTON" !!!! Wie blind kann man sein, daß man sowas auch noch debatiert? höhöhö zeig mir link offiziell von Crytek.... also bitte!

3. Konsolen an sich ja die haben dx 9 und ja es ist alter PC Müll aus heutiger Sicht!... Damals beim Release aber auch schon alt... gepaart mit mikrigem Ram! Betrieben von Geldgeiern mittlerweile.

4. Der DX11 Patch an sich... die haben wohl mehr als genug herbe Kritik geschluckt und hier nochmal eine: ICH HAB NUR DSL2000!!! DANKE! GROSSARTIG! saugt mal mit der Leitung paar GB Viel Spass dabei..... oder sollen die ganzen neuen Texturen zusammen nur paar Byte haben???? Mega ätzend! Oder zaubern die aus dem Nichts eine Tip Top Grafik????
Und wow da ist mal ein Grafikeinstellungsmenü? Sagt mal ist sowas nicht irgendwann im letztem Jahrtausend absoluter standart bei PC Spielen mal gewessen????

Was soll Crysis 2 sonst sein, ausser nem biligem Konsolen Port..... echt jetzt!


----------



## Spinal (2. Juni 2011)

John-800 schrieb:


> Also dieses gebashe und trauriges Halbwissen hier.... manche sollten sich was schämen und mir wurds schlecht nach paar Seiten!
> 
> 1. Cryteks Crysis steht nunmal für Grafikpracht und Hardwaremassenbenchzerstörung! Da erwartet man von Crysis 2 doch wohl kaum was anderes? Ebenso den aktuellen Stand der Technik und ja war das dx 7 oder dx 8? weiss es nicht mehr.... 9 villeicht....
> 
> ...



Wo dir doch so schlecht ist, erlöse uns mit deiner "Weisheit". Aber bitte nicht mit dem Zeug (oder wie du es nennst, gebashe) was du von dir gibst.
DX9 ist kein alter PC Müll und streng genommen unterstützt zumindest die PS3 gar kein DX. Wenn es keine Konsolen gäbe, so gäbe es auch viele viele gute Spiele nicht und auch das Budget für viele Spiele wäre wohl deutlich geringer.
Und zum DX11 Patch, wer sagt denn bitte, dass es bessere Texturen geben wird? Was ich bisher gelesen habe soll es Tesselation, besseres Wasser und besseres Depth of Field geben.

Aber ich will nicht zuviel trauriges Halbwissen von mir geben, sonst wird dir wieder schlecht.

bye
Spinal


----------

